# Fantasy Cubing 2014 (New Website!)



## Noahaha (Dec 18, 2013)

Hey everyone! I am organizing something new and hopefully fun for the upcoming year of 2014.

Basically you choose 15 cubers for the year, and they will get you points by doing certain things. There will be monthly updates to the standings.

REGISTRATION IS CLOSED. SORRY TO ANYONE WHO DIDN'T REGISTER 

*WE NOW HAVE A NEW EVEN MORE AWESOME WEBSITE:* http://fantasy.cubing.net/

Facebook group: https://www.facebook.com/groups/FantasyCubing

*Scoring system:*

Category = Either single or average in a specific event. For example, Square-1 single, 3x3 Blindfolded average etc.

Types of Record Points (RP)
WORLD RECORD: If one of your cubers gets a world record in a category, you will receive a number of points equal to the number of people who have an official result in that category.

CONTINENTAL RECORD: If one of your cubers gets a continental record in a category, you will receive a number of points equal to the number of people from that continent who have an official result in that category.

NATIONAL RECORD: If one of your cubers gets a national record in a category, you will receive a number of points equal to the number of people from that country who have an official result in that category.

NOTES:
-A world record only scores points for being a world record, and does not score points for also being a continental record and a national record. Similarly a continental record does not score points for being a national record.
-A cuber is counted as having an official result in a category if they have a non-DNF/DNS result for that category. Therefore if someone has a 33.33 second 3x3 single, but only DNF 3x3 averages, they will count towards the 3x3 single category, but not the 3x3 average category. 
-RP are counted for the day on which the record was set. If a competition is x days long, the competition counts as having taken place on the nth day, where n = (x + 1)/2 and is rounded up. Therefore a two day competition counts as having taken place on the second day of the competition. This means that if Joe gets his first official 3x3 average at a 2 day comp, regardless of which day he got it on, his result will not affect the RP of a 3x3 average WR set on the first day of the comp, but will affect the RP of a 3x3 average WR set on the second day of the comp.


Types of Podium Points (PP)
1ST PLACE: If one of your cubers gets first place in an event at a competition, you will receive a number of points equal to ten times the number of people who competed in that event at that competition.

2ND PLACE: If one of your cubers gets second place in an event at a competition, you will receive a number of points equal to five times the number of people who competed in that event at that competition.

3RD PLACE: If one of your cubers gets third place in an event at a competition, you will receive a number of points equal to three times the number of people who competed in that event at that competition.

NOTES:
-The number of people who compete in an event at a competition includes everyone who takes part in the first round of the event, including people who did not get a successful solve.
-If a top 3 placement is achieved without getting a successful solve, then no PP are awarded.
-If a top 3 placement in an average of 5 or mean of 3 event is achieved with at least one success, even if the average is DNF, PP are awarded.



*JANUARY 1 UPDATE:*

The teams can be found here: http://goo.gl/3Ilzof

The teams are arranged in alphabetical order by the (user)name of the person who created the team. Within each team, the cubers have been put into alphabetical order. Also, all ~250 typos have been fixed thanks to Stefan.

Here are some pregame stats by Stefan:
Most Picked + Their 2013 Scores
How each team did in 2013
Best 2013 Picks

NOTE: these stats are approximate and count record points for averages in the wrong way.


----------



## kcl (Dec 18, 2013)

Great idea Noah! I don't get football in the slightest so this is perfect for me


----------



## SweetSolver (Dec 18, 2013)

Sounds pretty cool 

When are the 'teams' required by?


----------



## Riley (Dec 18, 2013)

SweetSolver said:


> Sounds pretty cool
> 
> When are the 'teams' required by?



Read Rule #8 on the form.


----------



## Torch (Dec 18, 2013)

Do I include the foreign characters that are in the WCA name?


----------



## Noahaha (Dec 18, 2013)

Torch said:


> Do I include the foreign characters that are in the WCA name?



Yes, copy the whole thing.


----------



## rock1313 (Dec 18, 2013)

Form submitted


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 18, 2013)

Who competes the most hmm...


----------



## kcl (Dec 18, 2013)

Tim Major said:


> Who competes the most hmm...



Exactly what I was doing hahaha I figured out who has the best ratio of skill/comp frequency.



Noahaha said:


> Yes, copy the whole thing.



Uh oh..


----------



## Noahaha (Dec 18, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> Uh oh..



If you didn't, you should still be fine.


----------



## kcl (Dec 18, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> If you didn't, you should still be fine.



Oh phew.. Was having a small heart attack for a minute there.


----------



## uvafan (Dec 18, 2013)

This is awesome! Out of curiosity, could someone figure out a "dream team" of 15 cubers from 2013 so far? Would be interesting.


----------



## ComputerGuy365 (Dec 18, 2013)

Submitted form.


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 18, 2013)

If I put exclamation marks after "Noah Arthurs" on my list break things?


----------



## Noahaha (Dec 18, 2013)

Tim Major said:


> If I put exclamation marks after "Noah Arthurs" on my list break things?



Yes.


----------



## Methuselah96 (Dec 18, 2013)

Is there a plan if two people submit the same 15 team members? I know normally it would be rather unlikely, but if two people analyze the WCA database using a program and have the same idea of figuring out the best team members, it could form identical teams.


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 18, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> Yes.



Removed.


----------



## Noahaha (Dec 18, 2013)

Methuselah96 said:


> Is there a plan if two people submit the same 15 team members? I know normally it would be rather unlikely, but if two people analyze the WCA database using a program and have the same idea of figuring out the best team members, it could form identical teams.



Then there would be a tie. It is very unlikely though, that the group of people who would have won 2013 will win 2014 though.


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 18, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> Then there would be a tie. It is very unlikely though, that the group of people who would have won 2013 will win 2014 though.



I agree, however, the group that won 2013 would likely be high up on the group that would win against hand picked teams. No one can pick the "perfect team" ahead of time, so doing what he suggests would likely give you decent points. Would at least help give ideas. If you generated top... 30 of 2013 and picked ones likely to do similar in 2014.


----------



## Noahaha (Dec 18, 2013)

Tim Major said:


> I agree, however, the group that won 2013 would likely be high up on the group that would win against hand picked teams. No one can pick the "perfect team" ahead of time, so doing what he suggests would likely give you decent points. Would at least help give ideas. If you generated top... 30 of 2013 and picked ones likely to do similar in 2014.



Hopefully people don't do that. I think it's more fun if everyone just goes off of their intuition.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Dec 18, 2013)

Tim Major said:


> I agree, however, the group that won 2013 would likely be high up on the group that would win against hand picked teams. No one can pick the "perfect team" ahead of time, so doing what he suggests would likely give you decent points. Would at least help give ideas. If you generated top... 30 of 2013 and picked ones likely to do similar in 2014.



I had thought of this as well but I'd rather it be based off of intuition and the research that the person does like Noah said.


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Dec 18, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> Scoring system:
> 
> WORLD RECORD: If one of your cubers gets a world record in an event, you will receive a number of points equal to the number of people who have competed in that event.
> 
> ...



So lets just say Brandon Mikel gets 3x3 Average WR in one competition then at another competition beats that WR Average, do you score it as two WRs or one?

How about if Brandon gets 3x3 Average WR then later gets 3x3 Single WR. Do those count as different events or one 3x3 event?

Also, you mentioned in the form that WRs don't double up as CRs or NRs. What about if they get WR in the final round, do they then get the 1st Place score along with the WR or do those not double up too.


----------



## Noahaha (Dec 18, 2013)

TheDubDubJr said:


> So lets just say Brandon Mikel gets 3x3 Average WR in one competition then at another competition beats that WR Average, do you score it as two WRs or one?
> 
> How about if Brandon gets 3x3 Average WR then later gets 3x3 Single WR. Do those count as different events or one 3x3 event?
> 
> Also, you mentioned in the form that WRs don't double up as CRs or NRs. What about if they get WR in the final round, do they then get the 1st Place score along with the WR or do those not double up too.



Every record is counted separately, as long as the WCA counts them as separate records. Breaking WR single twice in one round only counts as one record because that is how the WCA counts it, but breaking it in consecutive rounds counts as two WRs.

Records and comp placements can and will double up.


----------



## uyneb2000 (Dec 18, 2013)

Submitted the form. This is a great idea.
How do you come up with so many???
Y U so creative?


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Dec 18, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> Every record is counted separately, as long as the WCA counts them as separate records. Breaking WR single twice in one round only counts as one record because that is how the WCA counts it, but breaking it in consecutive rounds counts as two WRs.
> 
> Records and comp placements can and will double up.



When do you figure out the number of people who have competed in that event for points for the Records. At the time of the WR, at the end of the month that it was broken, or at the end of the year?


----------



## Mikel (Dec 18, 2013)

TheDubDubJr said:


> So lets just say Brandon Mikel gets 3x3 Average WR in one competition then at another competition beats that WR Average, do you score it as two WRs or one?



Instead of wording it as "Lets just say", you should be wording it as "when"


----------



## aashritspidey (Dec 18, 2013)

Why not have something like an auction with the top ppl from major countries going in( not money based auction) and the leftover ppl can form teams within themselves.. so that teams wudnt be biased


----------



## kinch2002 (Dec 18, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> Every record is counted separately, as long as the WCA counts them as separate records. Breaking WR single twice in one round only counts as one record because that is how the WCA counts it, but *breaking it in consecutive rounds counts as two WRs*.
> 
> Records and comp placements can and will double up.


See bold. Regional records are only recognised at the end of each day. 2 records in different rounds on the same day only count as one record.


----------



## Logical101 (Dec 18, 2013)

great idea


----------



## Carrot (Dec 18, 2013)

We used to do this among a small group of cubers


----------



## Genesis (Dec 18, 2013)

Should have read clearer before starting, totally missed out the winning a competition part
:fp


----------



## cubizh (Dec 18, 2013)

Great idea. I wonder why you're using people's names and not the WCA IDs though. Some confusion may arise from that.


----------



## Trexrush1 (Dec 18, 2013)

IF we win what do we get?


----------



## LarsN (Dec 18, 2013)

I've set up my team. I'm going mostly european. I hope none of my cubers get any injuries or girlfriends.


----------



## ottozing (Dec 18, 2013)

Trexrush1 said:


> IF we win what do we get?



See rule #9


----------



## Noahaha (Dec 18, 2013)

kinch2002 said:


> See bold. Regional records are only recognised at the end of each day. 2 records in different rounds on the same day only count as one record.



Oh, my bad. I thought that was true based on my results from Cambridge. Just realized that the BLD rounds were on different days.


----------



## antoineccantin (Dec 18, 2013)

Genesis said:


> Should have read clearer before starting, totally missed out the winning a competition part
> :fp



Me too


----------



## Sebastien (Dec 18, 2013)

You should have just required WCA-IDs instead of names. Would have made it easier for you.


----------



## TMOY (Dec 18, 2013)

Sebastien said:


> You should have just required WCA-IDs instead of names. Would have made it easier for you.


And what if we want to bet on people who have never competed yet ? People smashing WRs at their first comp are now rare, but still happen (Sameer for example).


----------



## Noahaha (Dec 18, 2013)

Sebastien said:


> You should have just required WCA-IDs instead of names. Would have made it easier for you.



Daniel is going to be calculating the scores, and he said names were fine. Hopefully they work out.


----------



## guinepigs rock (Dec 18, 2013)

Can I join


----------



## Noahaha (Dec 18, 2013)

guinepigs rock said:


> Can I join



Yes, anyone can join. Just read the rules and sign up!


----------



## lucascube (Dec 19, 2013)

This is an awesome idea!


----------



## TiLiMayor (Dec 19, 2013)

Cool cool cool..


----------



## Dene (Dec 19, 2013)

I'll have time to put some thought into this over the next week or two. Unfortunately my A-League dream team did not start well this year, and continued to go poorly, so I could do with a different team to put my hopes in


----------



## KongShou (Dec 19, 2013)

ugh
effort

i think ill pass

great idea tho Noah!


----------



## Methuselah96 (Dec 21, 2013)

TheDubDubJr said:


> When do you figure out the number of people who have competed in that event for points for the Records. At the time of the WR, at the end of the month that it was broken, or at the end of the year?



I was wondering that too. I would guess since the records are official at the end of every day, it would be at the end of the day, right?
Also for "number of people who competed in that event at that competition", does this include DNFs and DNSs?


----------



## Coolster01 (Dec 21, 2013)

My team is in, and I probably regret only spendin like 1.5 hours on it, shouldve thought about it over like a week...


----------



## Noahaha (Dec 21, 2013)

Methuselah96 said:


> I was wondering that too. I would guess since the records are official at the end of every day, it would be at the end of the day, right?
> Also for "number of people who competed in that event at that competition", does this include DNFs and DNSs?



It will be the number of people who have competed in the event after the week(end) that the record was set on.

The number of people who compete in an event at a competition includes every person who gets a result recorded by the WCA. That includes people whose result for the event is DNF.


----------



## kcl (Dec 21, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> My team is in, and I probably regret only spendin like 1.5 hours on it, shouldve thought about it over like a week...



Agreed. I was stupid enough to forget simon..


----------



## Coolster01 (Dec 21, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> Agreed. I was stupid enough to forget simon..



I didnt put him


----------



## kcl (Dec 21, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> I didnt put him



Thank god I'm not the only one haha


----------



## Stefan (Dec 22, 2013)

I calculated the scores for 2013, and surprisingly, Feliks wasn't the top scorer. It was...



Spoiler



Just kidding, of course it was Feliks.


Spoiler



Kidding again, I actually haven't calculated this yet.


Spoiler



What, you think I'd kid three times in a row?


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Dec 22, 2013)

Yes, in b4 2014


----------



## TDM (Dec 22, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> Agreed. I was stupid enough to forget simon..


I forgot Kevin Costello III and Simon Westlund, and I have Yu Nakajima (idk why...)


----------



## kcl (Dec 22, 2013)

TDM said:


> I forgot Kevin Costello III and Simon Westlund, and I have Yu Nakajima (idk why...)



I can't remember if I have Kevin.. I'm pretty sure I do.


----------



## ThomasJE (Dec 22, 2013)

Am I the only person who has a spreadsheet; just to pick my 15?

I've got 10 definites so far; and I have 8 other potential people. Surely I'm thinking this through too much?


----------



## PeelingStickers (Dec 22, 2013)

so...anyone brave enough not to include faz?


----------



## ThomasJE (Dec 22, 2013)

PeelingStickers said:


> so...anyone *stupid* enough not to include faz?



Fixed.


----------



## Coolster01 (Dec 22, 2013)

If one person puts me on their team other than myself, you get a brownie point.


----------



## TeddyKGB (Dec 22, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> If one person puts me on their team other than myself, you get a brownie point.



If I can get an actual brownie, I'll think about it...


----------



## Coolster01 (Dec 22, 2013)

TeddyKGB said:


> If I can get an actual brownie, I'll think about it...



Of course you'll get a real brownie!

...For an outstanding price of $24.99.


----------



## kcl (Dec 22, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> If one person puts me on their team other than myself, you get a brownie point.



Pretty sure I did.


----------



## Stefan (Dec 23, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> Pretty sure I did.



Thanks. Now where's my brownie? (he only said _"one person"_ needs to do it)


----------



## ThomasJE (Dec 23, 2013)

Stefan said:


> Thanks. Now where's my brownie? (he only said _"one person"_ needs to do it)



If you pay $25...



Coolster01 said:


> Of course you'll get a real brownie!
> 
> ...For an outstanding price of $24.99.


----------



## Coolster01 (Dec 23, 2013)

ThomasJE said:


> If you pay $25...



Finally somebody noticed xD I feel so prowd to be on Kennan's team, I pwomise a good season.


----------



## Dapianokid (Dec 23, 2013)

I kinda wish I had even thought about feet solving because now I wish I put Coolster on my list before I sent it in.
Of course, that's not for the extra points you'd be racking up for me..
That'd be for the brownie...
Without the munneys


----------



## kcl (Dec 24, 2013)

*Fantasy Cubing 2014*



Coolster01 said:


> Finally somebody noticed xD I feel so prowd to be on Kennan's team, I pwomise a good season.



It better be *picks up baseball bat*

loljk

Willing to bet I'm not on anyone's other than Logan's. He sees my potential though


----------



## Noahaha (Dec 25, 2013)

Less than a week left to sign up! Get your teams in!


----------



## Coolster01 (Dec 25, 2013)

Dapianokid said:


> I kinda wish I had even thought about feet solving because now I wish I put Coolster on my list before I sent it in.
> Of course, that's not for the extra points you'd be racking up for me..
> That'd be for the brownie...
> Without the munneys



I only would get like 65 points for feet NARs, but those 2x2 wins without chris are something like 600 pts each


----------



## Dapianokid (Dec 25, 2013)

Can we resubmit forms?  I'm putting Kclejeune on mine! Even though I know nothing about him or his event. Coolsterr though


----------



## Coolster01 (Dec 25, 2013)

Dapianokid said:


> Can we resubmit forms?  I'm putting Kclejeune on mine! Even though I know nothing about him or his event. Coolsterr though



What? Coolster though is a fragment xD


----------



## TDM (Dec 25, 2013)

Dapianokid said:


> Can we resubmit forms?


Yeah, I'd also like to change mine. I made some bad decisions without really thinking.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Dec 25, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> I only would get like 65 points for feet NARs, but those 2x2 wins without chris are something like 600 pts each



I hope you know I plan on going to Michigan comps


----------



## Coolster01 (Dec 25, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> I hope you know I plan on going to Michigan comps



In that case, 300 pts each. 

EDIT: WOAHWOAHWOAH did I seriously not put you on my team? I'm so dumb -_- I double regret not thinking longer and harder...


----------



## Rubiks560 (Dec 25, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> In that case, 300 pts each.
> 
> EDIT: WOAHWOAHWOAH did I seriously not put you on my team? I'm so dumb -_- I double regret not thinking longer and harder...



I only scored 46,000 points this year. Nbd


----------



## kcl (Dec 25, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> I only scored 46,000 points this year. Nbd



Lololol rami is going down..


----------



## Coolster01 (Dec 25, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> I only scored 46,000 points this year. Nbd



JAYDEN MCNEIL: GET WR AND MAKE CHRIS NOT GET IT; YOU'RE ON MAH TEAM!


----------



## kcl (Dec 25, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> JAYDEN MCNEIL: GET WR AND MAKE CHRIS NOT GET IT; YOU'RE ON MAH TEAM!



Lol I have Jayden also so I win either way


----------



## Rubiks560 (Dec 25, 2013)

Ha. I'll make sure Aussies never have 2x2 again  they had it long enough.


----------



## Noahaha (Dec 25, 2013)

Dapianokid said:


> Can we resubmit forms?  I'm putting Kclejeune on mine! Even though I know nothing about him or his event. Coolsterr though





TDM said:


> Yeah, I'd also like to change mine. I made some bad decisions without really thinking.



If you must, you can resubmit and send me a PM with your name so that I can delete your old entry.


----------



## TDM (Dec 25, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> If you must, you can resubmit and send me a PM with your name so that I can delete your old entry.


Thank you! I PMed with my whole team because I misread your post fp), but my name is in it. I've resubmitted it; ignore the team in the PM.


----------



## ducttapecuber (Dec 29, 2013)

submitted my entries, I'm getting ready to lose...


----------



## ThomasJE (Dec 29, 2013)

There's my team sent in. Although I do worry I've thought about it too much...

Also, just an idea, at the end of June (halfway through the year), could we have the opportunity to swap some people, like substitutes? It could be an interesting twist...


----------



## Noahaha (Dec 30, 2013)

REMINDER: 36 HOURS LEFT TO SIGN UP!




ThomasJE said:


> There's my team sent in. Although I do worry I've thought about it too much...
> 
> Also, just an idea, at the end of June (halfway through the year), could we have the opportunity to swap some people, like substitutes? It could be an interesting twist...



I think that that would be less interesting. A lot of people would get to eliminate their bad choices and jump on a bandwagon. Maybe person X is a really good choice, but only a few people are smart enough to see it right now. If people get to switch to person X in 6 months, then it might not matter as much if you were one of the people who saw that X would be good in the first place.


----------



## yoshinator (Dec 30, 2013)

Well, I just submitted mine, we'll see how this goes.


----------



## ryanj92 (Dec 30, 2013)

PeelingStickers said:


> so...anyone brave enough not to include faz?



Me... I wanted to see how far I could get with a Euro only team


----------



## ThomasJE (Dec 30, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> I think that that would be less interesting. A lot of people would get to eliminate their bad choices and jump on a bandwagon. Maybe person X is a really good choice, but only a few people are smart enough to see it right now. If people get to switch to person X in 6 months, then it might not matter as much if you were one of the people who saw that X would be good in the first place.



What if you could buy changes?


----------



## cubecraze1 (Dec 30, 2013)

ThomasJE said:


> What if you could buy changes?



Buy them for exchange of points? If so, I like this idea.


----------



## Noahaha (Dec 30, 2013)

ThomasJE said:


> What if you could buy changes?



That would definitely be a disaster. This isn't Candy Crush...



cubecraze1 said:


> Buy them for exchange of points? If so, I like this idea.



Ohhh. If that's what Thomas meant, then yeah it could work.

We'll keep it simple this year and see how it goes. Next year we can introduce more stuff if it seems necessary.


----------



## ThomasJE (Dec 30, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> Ohhh. If that's what Thomas meant, then yeah it could work.
> 
> We'll keep it simple this year and see how it goes. Next year we can introduce more stuff if it seems necessary.



Yeah; that's what I meant. Should have been clearer.


----------



## Noahaha (Jan 1, 2014)

Happy New Year, everyone! 

Registration is now closed, but the teams are up!

THE TEAMS

The teams are sorted by name, and thanks to Brest each team is alphabetized.

Please PM me if there are mistakes in your team.


EDIT: If you want to, join the Facebook group. Fun stuff happens in there.


----------



## uyneb2000 (Jan 1, 2014)

Felik's team is really interesting. I am starting to rethink about mine...


----------



## TiLiMayor (Jan 1, 2014)

Idk if this has been asked before, but anyway:
Say, today there are brand new skewb world records, do they award 0 points?
Are wr/cr/nr points given the number of people before or after the competition date?


----------



## Noahaha (Jan 1, 2014)

TiLiMayor said:


> Idk if this has been asked before, but anyway:
> Say, today there are brand new skewb world records, do they award 0 points?
> Are wr/cr/nr points given the number of people before or after the competition date?



After the competition date.


----------



## Dene (Jan 1, 2014)

Whoops forgot to get around to this. Nevermind.


----------



## Noahaha (Jan 1, 2014)

Dene said:


> Whoops forgot to get around to this. Nevermind.



There's always next year! Unfortunately I cannot let anyone sign up, now that the knowledge of the 30 pt Skewb WR is out :/


----------



## scottishcuber (Jan 1, 2014)

Haha I picked Rowe Nessler twice.


----------



## Username (Jan 1, 2014)

I'm surprised how many times I got picked


----------



## Logical101 (Jan 1, 2014)

i feel like an idiot, i searched random names and picked the ones that were fast out of that, and added werid random people in, i have dene in my twice somehow


----------



## tx789 (Jan 1, 2014)

For some reason dene is on my list. 

It would be interesting to see stats of how many times people were selected.


----------



## cubizh (Jan 1, 2014)

Here's the top 50 picks.
I've tried to parse through the mistakes, adding them to the most common count of that person, so some names may be wrong according to the WCA IDs but it will all be fixed later, but I didn't trim repeat choices. That is to be done later. This is just to have a general idea.



Spoiler: Top 50 Picks




* #	** Name	** Count	* 1	 Feliks Zemdegs	 230	 2	 Mats Valk	 214	 3	 Kevin Hays	 184	 4	 Christopher Olson	 154	 5	 Kevin Costello III	 142	 6	 Rowe Hessler	 139	 7	 Sebastian Weyer	 118	 8	 Yu Nakajima	 110	 9	 Michał Pleskowicz	 99	 10	 Marcin Kowalczyk	 92	 11	 Robert Yau	 91	 12	 Marcin Zalewski	 88	 13	 Oscar Roth Andersen	 87	 14	 Bence Barát	 86	 15	 Antoine Cantin	 84	 16	 Alexander Lau	 83	 17	 Noah Arthurs	 82	  Simon Westlund	 82	 19	 Drew Brads	 69	 20	 Louis Cormier	 68	 21	 Erik Akkersdijk	 54	 22	 Marcell Endrey	 53	 23	 Gabriel Dechichi Barbar	 49	 24	 Cornelius Dieckmann	 46	 25	 John Brechon	 41	 26	 Andrew Ricci	 36	 27	 Jayden McNeill	 30	 28	 Lucas Etter	 28	 29	 Anthony Brooks	 27	 30	 Dan Cohen	 26	 31	 Mitch Lane	 25	 32	 Breandan Vallance	 24	  SeungBeom Cho	 24	 34	 Kim Jokinen	 23	 35	 Oliver Frost	 21	 36	 Michał Halczuk	 18	  Phil Yu	 18	 38	 Bhargav Narasimhan	 17	  Bill Wang	 17	  Daniel Sheppard	 17	  Jacob Hutnyk	 17	  Przemysław Kaleta	 17	  Sarah Strong	 17	  Sébastien Auroux	 17	 45	 Brandon Harnish	 16	 46	 Philipp Weyer	 14	 47	 Richard Jay S. Apagar	 13	  Yu Da-Hyun	 13	 49	 Edward Lin	 12	 50	 Albert You	 11	  Evan Liu	 11	  Gabriel Pereira Campanha	 11	  Nathan Dwyer	 11	  Vincent Hartanto Utomo	 11


----------



## Eva (Jan 1, 2014)

Entry 28 and 29 are exactly the same in the document,with the same name.
13 Out of the 242 haven't voted for Feliks,that's less then 6 percent.


----------



## Stefan (Jan 1, 2014)

Noahaha said:


> Please PM me if there are mistakes in your team.



My own team is correct, but I'm in someone else's team and surely that's a mistake.

Wow, 243 participants...

Edit: Darn, actually only 242 because the first row is a header. Too bad, cause 243=3x3x3x3x3.

Edit2: You could add the top 15 picks as a "Dream Team", I'd like to see that compete anyway.

Edit3: Oh, had missed Eva's post. I should have breakfast before going online...

Edit4: The facebook group currently has 256=2x2x2x2x2x2x2x2 members.


----------



## ThomasJE (Jan 1, 2014)

cubizh said:


> Here's the top 50 picks.
> I've tried to parse through the mistakes, adding them to the most common count of that person, so some names may be wrong according to the WCA IDs but it will all be fixed later, but I didn't trim repeat choices. That is to be done later. This is just to have a general idea.
> 
> 
> ...



I'm surprised that Marcell Endrey was only picked 53 times out of 243.

And who are the 12 who didn't pick Faz?


----------



## kinch2002 (Jan 1, 2014)

ThomasJE said:


> I'm surprised that Marcell Endrey was only picked 53 times out of 243.
> 
> And who are the 12 who didn't pick Faz?



Considering Marcell retired from cubing im surprised anybody picked
him...


----------



## Raviorez (Jan 1, 2014)

kinch2002 said:


> Considering Marcell retired from cubing im surprised anybody picked
> him...



yeah, that 53 people are spoiling many points!!


----------



## Eva (Jan 1, 2014)

I didn't think I have choose my 15 spots al very well,but some people have listed CBC,I don't think he's gone break a record.
In my post above I forgot the double person so 12/241 is almost 5 percent (4,9792...%).
The 256 members will be more,I have asked to be in the group.


----------



## Robert-Y (Jan 1, 2014)

kinch2002 said:


> Considering Marcell retired from cubing im surprised anybody picked
> him...



Yeah and to add to this: He didn't even compete in Hungarian open 2013, a competition in his home country.


----------



## acohen527 (Jan 1, 2014)

Fred Wanderson didn't pick Faz, but his team is so good he doesn't need him.


----------



## uvafan (Jan 1, 2014)

I can't believe so many people chose Maskow... The MBLD and bigBLD(which he may get soon ) WRs aren't even worth very much at all...


----------



## Speedcuber97 (Jan 1, 2014)

Who is number 99?
Because i can't see a name in it and i don't find myself on the list.


----------



## Genesis (Jan 1, 2014)

I don't think I've chosen YuXin Wang but I'm not sure who I chose
I do recall placing Nakajima, though
I'll see if I have saved who I chose somewhere


----------



## uberCuber (Jan 1, 2014)

uvafan said:


> I can't believe so many people chose Maskow... The MBLD and bigBLD(which he may get soon ) WRs aren't even worth very much at all...



I'm sure I meant to put Zalewski... ;_;


----------



## PeelingStickers (Jan 1, 2014)

acohen527 said:


> Fred Wanderson didn't pick Faz, but his team is so good he doesn't need him.



I felt the need to post his team: 

Billy Hansen
Dan Fast	
Dik**** Goel	
Emil Guliyev	
Etienne Amany	
Gary Olivera	
Jose Hernández	
Julio Martín Gómez Telésforo	
Michael Womack	
Neelu Madan	
Piyush Agarwal	
Rajiv Boddeda	
Sanchit Jain	
Sumit Sanmuganathan	
Suresh Narayanasamy


----------



## Coolster01 (Jan 1, 2014)

I FORGOT ZALEWSKI?!?!?! IT'S OVERRRRRRRRRRR!!!


----------



## kcl (Jan 1, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> I FORGOT ZALEWSKI?!?!?! IT'S OVERRRRRRRRRRR!!!



I forgot you . And zalewski. And bence.. This won't go too well.


----------



## Username (Jan 1, 2014)

Honestly, everyone who picked me made a mistake. Finnish NR's and comp podiums in Finland are worth little to nothing


----------



## Stefan (Jan 1, 2014)

cubizh said:


> Here's the top 50 picks.



I'd like to see that together with their scores from 2013 (as well as the top 50 from 2013, with how often those were picked) once the 2013 results are finalized.


----------



## Berkay (Jan 1, 2014)

I see myself twice in the list (#28 and #29, Berkay Aydın), can you please fix that?


----------



## Clarkeeyyy (Jan 1, 2014)

How on earth did I forget Mats Valk...


----------



## Noahaha (Jan 1, 2014)

uvafan said:


> I can't believe so many people chose Maskow... The MBLD and bigBLD(which he may get soon ) WRs aren't even worth very much at all...



So true. The people who did it by popularity will not do well at all. Zalewski on the other hand scores lots of podium points outside of BLD, so I think he's a good choice.


----------



## Skullush (Jan 1, 2014)

Other than forgetting Zalew I don't regret my choices


----------



## Hays (Jan 1, 2014)

More picks than Chris Olsen! Despite the fact that he had around 45,000 points last year and I had only about 13,000. 

Sorry to everyone counting on me, but 6x6 and 7x7 world records are actually worthless in terms of points.


----------



## Ronxu (Jan 1, 2014)

Hays said:


> More picks than Chris Olsen! Despite the fact that he had around 45,000 points last year and I had only about 13,000.
> 
> Sorry to everyone counting on me, but 6x6 and 7x7 world records are actually worthless in terms of points.



Wow, 7 people actually picked Christopher Olsen instead of Christopher Olson.


----------



## brandbest1 (Jan 1, 2014)

Who else picked their own name besides me?


----------



## Noahaha (Jan 1, 2014)

Hays said:


> More picks than Chris Olsen! Despite the fact that he had around 45,000 points last year and I had only about 13,000.
> 
> Sorry to everyone counting on me, but 6x6 and 7x7 world records are actually worthless in terms of points.



However, you are likely to get some good podiums at Nats (assuming you're going), especially since the field won't be as tough as worlds.



Ronxu said:


> Wow, 7 people actually picked Christopher Olsen instead of Christopher Olson.



Fixed.



brandbest1 said:


> Who else picked their own name besides me?



My parents chose mine actually.


----------



## Stefan (Jan 1, 2014)

Hays said:


> More picks than Chris Olsen! Despite the fact that he had around 45,000 points last year and I had only about 13,000.



If my calculations are correct, without WR points you scored higher than him in 2013. Most of his points came from his 2x2 average world records, and how often can he improve 1.71?


----------



## KongShou (Jan 1, 2014)

Can I just point out that me means me in my team, not someone called me.


----------



## Stefan (Jan 1, 2014)

I (or rather my program) still sees 291 names who are not in the database. Like Lucas Garron's pick "Alexander Yau". Make up your mind, Lucas


----------



## uberCuber (Jan 1, 2014)

brandbest1 said:


> Who else picked their own name besides me?



I did



Stefan said:


> Most of his points came from his 2x2 average world records, and how often can he improve 1.71?



I can't say I'd be surprised to see him beat it more than once



Stefan said:


> Like Lucas Garron's pick "Alexander Yau". Make up your mind, Lucas



LOL


----------



## TDM (Jan 1, 2014)

So many people have done Yu Nakajima without the bit after. Probably more people got it wrong than right.


Stefan said:


> I (or rather my program) still sees 291 names who are not in the database. Like Lucas Garron's pick "Alexander Yau". Make up your mind, Lucas


And he also picked Minh Thai...

Noah, did you delete my resubmission instead of my first submission? Because my old team is on there.


----------



## kcl (Jan 1, 2014)

Username said:


> Honestly, everyone who picked me made a mistake. Finnish NR's and comp podiums in Finland are worth little to nothing



I almost picked you and then realized that haha. I also would've replaced Steve with Bence, but oh well


----------



## uyneb2000 (Jan 1, 2014)

brandbest1 said:


> Who else picked their own name besides me?


Faz


----------



## Stefan (Jan 1, 2014)

So much trouble with the Weyer twins. No, not their last name. Everybody got that right.

Andrei picked "Swbastian Weyer"
Brandon Huang picked "Sabastian Weyer"
Drew Brads picked "Sebastien Weyer"
Emily Wang picked "Phillipp Weyer"
Juan C Vargas Q picked "Sebastien Weyer"
Rowe Hessler picked "Phillip Weyer"
Rowe Hessler picked "Sebastien Weyer"


----------



## Michael Womack (Jan 1, 2014)

WOW allot of people picked Yu Nakajima as the 15th cuber.


----------



## XTowncuber (Jan 1, 2014)

brandbest1 said:


> Who else picked their own name besides me?



me


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jan 1, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> me



And me :3


----------



## Noahaha (Jan 1, 2014)

Michael Womack said:


> WOW allot of people picked Yu Nakajima as the 15th cuber.



They are in alphabetical order.


----------



## Stefan (Jan 1, 2014)

Hardest name of all: Kevin Costello III

"Kevin Constello III" picked by Xiangjia Kong
"Kevin Costello" picked by Rowe Hessler, Brandon Huang
"Kevin Costello 3" picked by Drew Olsen 
"Kevin Costello lll" picked by Kobe Balin
"Kevin Costelo III" picked by sundarram


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 1, 2014)

lol someone spelled my name Antoine Cantine xD


----------



## cubizh (Jan 1, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> lol someone spelled my name Antoine Cantine xD


People used several deviations:
Antione Cantin
Antione Catin
Antoine Cantine

How can someone miss such a nice first name


----------



## TMOY (Jan 1, 2014)

cubizh said:


> Antione Catin



Looool for this one.



Spoiler



"catin" means "slut" in French.


----------



## Methuselah96 (Jan 1, 2014)

Noahaha said:


> It will be the number of people who have competed in the event after the week(end) that the record was set on.



What constitutes the end of a week(end)?


----------



## Noahaha (Jan 1, 2014)

Methuselah96 said:


> What constitutes the end of a week(end)?



After Sunday.


----------



## Stefan (Jan 1, 2014)

Gah...

Sammy Tawakkol / strakerak picked "Ranzha Emodrach" (nobody even close to that name exists in the database)

Keaton Ellis picked "SeungBeom Cho(Steeeeeeeeeeeeeeeve)" and Xiangjia Kong picked "me". Do they think causing trouble and extra work is funny?


----------



## Methuselah96 (Jan 1, 2014)

Stefan said:


> Gah...
> 
> Sammy Tawakkol / strakerak picked "Ranzha Emodrach" (nobody even close to that name exists in the database)
> 
> Keaton Ellis picked "SeungBeom Cho(Steeeeeeeeeeeeeeeve)" and Xiangjia Kong picked "me". Do they think causing trouble and extra work is funny?



I'm assuming somebody is working on fixing errors on the spreadsheet right? If not, I can help fix the multitude of errors.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jan 1, 2014)

MORE PICKS THAN ROWE! HA!


----------



## Mikel (Jan 1, 2014)

Stefan said:


> Gah...
> 
> Sammy Tawakkol / strakerak picked "Ranzha Emodrach" (nobody even close to that name exists in the database)



Ranzha is Brandon Harnish's nickname. Sammy should have been smart enough to use his real name.


----------



## TDM (Jan 1, 2014)

Stefan said:


> Hardest name of all: Kevin Costello III


What about Yu Nakajima?


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jan 1, 2014)

Stefan said:


> Gah...
> 
> Sammy Tawakkol / strakerak picked "Ranzha Emodrach" (nobody even close to that name exists in the database)
> 
> Keaton Ellis picked "SeungBeom Cho(Steeeeeeeeeeeeeeeve)" and Xiangjia Kong picked "me". Do they think causing trouble and extra work is funny?



I didn't realize it was automated until after I posted that, but I couldn't find an option to go back(unless I'm dumb.)


----------



## Noahaha (Jan 1, 2014)

Ninja Storm said:


> I didn't realize it was automated until after I posted that, but I couldn't find an option to go back(unless I'm dumb.)



There was no way to go back, but I'm not sure it could possibly have been more clear what you were supposed to do.


----------



## Dapianokid (Jan 1, 2014)

I wish I had put Drew Brads, Olson, not double Michael, Womack, and Costello.


----------



## Methuselah96 (Jan 1, 2014)

Noahaha said:


> After Sunday.



What if a competition starts on a Saturday and ends on a Monday (like UNESP Open 2009 or III Torneo Nacional de Speedcubing Colombia 2013)?


----------



## Stefan (Jan 1, 2014)

Methuselah96 said:


> I'm assuming somebody is working on fixing errors on the spreadsheet right? If not, I can help fix the multitude of errors.



Yeah, we're on it.


----------



## kinch2002 (Jan 1, 2014)

The end of a weekend will probably be Tuesday. So its more like dividing into weeks not weekends.


----------



## Dene (Jan 2, 2014)

After all this discussion, perhaps it's best that I didn't bother to enter, because I am way out of touch with who's good these days >.<


----------



## Hippolyte!!! (Jan 2, 2014)

It would be interesting, based on the top-50 chosen, to calculate the percentage of people among those for each team, and see if people took some risks by betting on new talented competitors, or just picked 15 very good cubers who already held records.


----------



## shelley (Jan 2, 2014)

Stefan said:


> Yeah, we're on it.



Why? I think not reading directions deserves a penalty.


----------



## Stefan (Jan 2, 2014)

shelley said:


> Why? I think not reading directions deserves a penalty.



Hmm... I had thought about punishing a few selected really bad cases, but didn't think about punishing all cases. Also, the first post (and I believe the form page) didn't specify exactly how to provide the names, so some "mistakes" (like "Chris Olson" instead of "Christopher Olson") shouldn't be punished.

Also, I want to win despite helping them.


----------



## Noahaha (Jan 2, 2014)

Stefan said:


> Also, the first post (and I believe the form page) didn't specify exactly how to provide the names, so some "mistakes" (like "Chris Olson" instead of "Christopher Olson") shouldn't be punished.



The OP didn't mention it, but it was certainly on the form:



> RULES (please read before participating):
> ...
> 3. YOU MUST SPELL EVERY NAME CORRECTLY. If you do not, we will not be able to score your team. Each name has to be spelled exactly as it shows up in orange letters at the top of each person's WCA profile. Using copy and paste is recommended.


----------



## Michael Womack (Jan 2, 2014)

Stefan said:


> Hmm... I had thought about punishing a few selected really bad cases, but didn't think about punishing all cases. Also, the first post (and I believe the form page) didn't specify exactly how to provide the names, so some "mistakes" (like "Chris Olson" instead of "Christopher Olson") shouldn't be punished.
> 
> Also, I want to win despite helping them.



I was one of the ones that sayed "Chris Olson" instead of "Christopher Olson" but we all still know who he is. Also more people know him as Chris.


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 2, 2014)

Michael Womack said:


> I was one of the ones that sayed "Chris Olson" instead of "Christopher Olson" but we all still know who he is. Also more people know him as Chris.



This isn't meant to be done manually. Writing Chris Olson instead of Christopher Olson may actually stop it from being read properly.

WCA IDs should've been used instead, but I guess hindsight is a *****


----------



## Stefan (Jan 2, 2014)

Noahaha said:


> The OP didn't mention it, but it was certainly on the form:



I really shouldn't have spent the evening working on this then 

Oh well, learned/practiced some more Python, and now they won't have a cheap excuse when I win.



Michael Womack said:


> "Chris Olson" instead of "Christopher Olson" but *we all still know who he is. Also more people know him as Chris*.



The computer doesn't.


----------



## Methuselah96 (Jan 2, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> This isn't meant to be done manually. Writing Chris Olson instead of Christopher Olson may actually stop it from being read properly.
> 
> WCA IDs should've been used instead, but I guess hindsight is a *****



Well it was mentioned at one point:


cubizh said:


> Great idea. I wonder why you're using people's names and not the WCA IDs though. Some confusion may arise from that.





TMOY said:


> And what if we want to bet on people who have never competed yet ? People smashing WRs at their first comp are now rare, but still happen (Sameer for example).





Noahaha said:


> Daniel is going to be calculating the scores, and he said names were fine. Hopefully they work out.


----------



## Stefan (Jan 2, 2014)

Before I forget it: someone chose "Felix Lee" and there are two. That's the only ambiguity, though (after my fixes are applied).


----------



## Stefan (Jan 2, 2014)

The top picks and their *approximate* scores for 2013 (approximate because I probably don't exactly calculate them how Noah/Daniel will and because I'm missing the results of three competitions):



Spoiler: FANTASY CUBING 2014 TEAMS - Top Picks (using export_end_of_2013.zip)




*Picks**Who**Score**WR**CR**NR**1.**2.**3.*229Feliks Zemdegs99792799198060169401335792212Mats Valk425732075808221442040802493184Kevin Hays13924450827230643080183154Christopher Olson42669340412801027302170927143Kevin Costello III12780037200443032651365139Rowe Hessler23006051860125804610630120Sebastian Weyer15905688718081221219019901809109Yu Nakajima (中島悠)120080405211165201085240100Michał Pleskowicz170730338508260508034891Marcin Kowalczyk1296994670130302023511790Robert Yau11875008607180343040588Marcin Zalewski213182844046103904345369387Oscar Roth Andersen17084952808924600190515986Bence Barát2414329563244102511370466088883Antoine Cantin106060319823392430177586483Simon Westlund856300715666088530381Noah Arthurs64180861288221008049581Alexander Lau60490018712580132527370Louis Cormier1539003092113459203450179469Drew Brads8797045410356018051653Erik Akkersdijk120400016679102620134453Marcell Endrey87303675011549400049Gabriel Dechichi Barbar1911008524139941072531246Cornelius Dieckmann692000301598052511441John Brechon123630008530287096336Andrew Ricci3779000278042057930Jayden McNeill5017022922600186532127Anthony Brooks52710003610132533627Lucas Etter4924000360085047425Dan Cohen71750205002920199521025Mitchell Lane2309000127082021924Breandan Vallance9731032718913840107565424SeungBeom Cho (조승범)413000156819705058722Kim Jokinen205900279105047525521Oliver Frost1476001811100195020Michał Halczuk1612903318125089901335123618Sébastien Auroux1717256810056704180164118Phil Yu668000320034817Bhargav Narasimhan1886500499410500240596617Przemysław Kaleta1664800458101203535253517Daniel Sheppard7920009738301845214817Bill Wang54650782132242071512017Brandon Harnish000000016Jacob Hutnyk15010022363045019816Sarah Strong000000014Philipp Weyer1764000114045017413Richard Jay S. Apagar122320037007000117535713Yu Da-Hyun12440113401100012Edward Lin84480005570224563311Vincent Hartanto Utomo149350173471554730105526111Justin Mallari3563000212079564811Nathan Dwyer188000062099027011Gabriel Pereira Campanha1750873227028014522511Albert You000000010Evan Liu6522142922502230235028810Rami Sbahi322902107312807309369Dharmesh Shahu200540010119844013901059Giovanni Contardi344400272292002528Yinghao Wang (王鹰豪)2446901344139734620137010658Akash Rupela9967002364394028358288Jan Bentlage7077001272500254519058Lin Chen (陈霖)5881043192037305902108François Courtès457000610229012354358Pedro Henrique Da Silva Roque3361024030570370188Nick Rech25900467127772001268Eric Limeback1870008710101706037Carlos Méndez García-Barroso12232002294755016956937Cameron Stollery554900048305451747Tim Wong35030814074016253246Haowei Fan (樊浩玮)752900385728006951776Sergey Ryabko631100987328015105346Paolo Moriello5725000338021352106Jong-Ho Jeong (정종호)3898001148114048511256Bálint Bodor260000260006Yumu Tabuchi (田渕雄夢)00000005Hunor Bózsing10341008416110228011105Corey Sakowski47010130031106757865Collin Burns209900026016052345Andrea Santambrogio20461885001400215Brandon Lin2000001703004Ivan Vynnyk (Іван Винник)124950019967300148017194Tomasz Żołnowski8851000422036659664Timothy Sun4821000274012957864Weixing Zhang (张炜星)46180087922309755344Henrik Buus Aagaard432400158198016855014Riley Woo3584050939311306708824Vladislav Shavelskiy298900714203024504Chris Wall27610037311402709784Simon Crawford1254004466055004Dene Beardsley46700171402051054Andy Smith420000420004Conor Cronin1270232001024Dan Fast00000004Michael Womack00000003Sameer Mahmood13390120640060007263Alexandre Carlier663800279430805901743Nikhil Mande6028009252380131014133James Hamory4902000276013507923Yuhei Takagi (高木佑平)4125813035619903456213Deven Nadudvari321800028301901983Nithin Babu25090009101545543Fakhri Raihaan17760009305702763Phillip Espinoza17400001080600603Justin Thomas13000007303751953Nick Stanton118300005656183Brandon Mikel11270006602751923Nipat Charoenpholphant (นิพัฒน์ เจริญพลพันธุ์)8770018243026503Kamaru-Deen Lawal712075244001953Tim Reynolds690000802803303Zane Carney502060150295513Lukas Pohořelický145001450002Israel Machado Soares6283000404012659782Seyyed Mohammad Hossein Fatemi (سید محمد حسین فاطمی)527500304916502403362Jakub Kipa51260299138258015605492Moritz Karl483509450247011802402Allyson Dias de Lima3847000145017106872Kesava Kirupa376600027206054412Abhishek Sathyanarayanan3568000238010801082Alrimar Dias Rocha Sobrinho34810001330108010712Rafael Werneck Cinoto29660196017706403602Antonie Paterakis29000056391010853422Yu Sajima (佐島優)2875000152010403152Pedro Santos Guimarães2782006311007558642Tomoaki Okayama (岡山友昭)1823056409002301292Yuxin Wang (王宇欣)17340115405404002Milán Baticz1709003269801302732Fabiano Pinheiro de Oliveira16670008206102372Daniel Waldir Rodrigues Rosa13950007205101652Samuel Antônio Araújo de Jesus12600390077085152Asia Konvittayayotin (เอเชีย กรวิทย์โยธิน)124400141900110932Keaton Ellis10780005603501682Kit Clement7120004501601022Eric Fernandes Monteiro710000120515752Austin Reed6900002702551652Mike Hughey64500054010502Zach Goldman57000003002702Israel Fraga da Silva4690320701602072Bingliang Li (李炳良)4600004105002Ishmam Mirza25500001051502Ryan Jones22500011070452Christian de Sena Fortunato158000080782Alese Devin105000001052Bob Burton3300000332Filip Hrnko00000002Lindsey Bressert00000002Matěj Mužátko00000002Yuxuan Chen00000001Jakub Wolniewicz137660013248150260016921Ernesto Gutiérrez Cuba878900241055706201891Kailong Li (李开隆)7182002633255013606391Leon Schmidtchen615400046809555191Gaurav Taneja6064005652630164512241Dario Roa Sánchez59730025473190155811Hendry Cahyadi595900905322011656691Xiaolin Zeng (曾小林)55680035071870155361Michael Röhrer488300193216016758551Swaminathan Chandrasekaran428100241130022305101Felipe Rueda Hernández41900140135296011802971Niko Paavilainen4155005423020500931Dhanayush Raninga404000090023158251Hao-Zheng Lin (林浩正)386200217213010654501Alexey Polyashov361500382293003031Daniel Cano Salgado3570026137213709406271Howard Wong Jun Yen (黄俊仁)34040096711708803871Bogdan Tănăsescu337900104020601651141Sei Sugama (洲鎌星)30120002670602821Florian Harrer3008009239209851801Jeremy Fleischman2790014830950270871Adrian Lehmann27200075110107552041Bhanu Savan Kodam23950078515200901Karina Grandjean Beck23740018512404604891Wonder Dygico237100083013102311Grzegorz Jałocha2339001605301550991Simon Lim212800449607853391Emily Wang211204323175204204231Vladislavs Baranovs20490022012503752041Haixu Zhang (张海旭)2015000174027501Andreas Pohl200000347609152911Ashwin Ramesh19870008102059721Massimiliano Iovane1934001129107801321Weston Mizumoto18780007704010681Chia-Wei Lu (呂家維)182600678206452941Steven Xu17600001760001AJ Blair17560008405653511Kristopher De Asis16110001130385961Ciarán Beahan16090046905555851Niko Ronkainen15300672634301851801Aaron LoPrete142500077065501Gabriel Alejandro Orozco Casillas1425050931088501Jakob Kogler131800422508102161Stefan Huber13060015650065001You Hyeon-Dong (유현동)12730015892019501Arifumi Fushimi (伏見有史)12650014573039001Mitsuki Gunji (郡司光貴)12500006404451651Ryo Ito (伊藤崚)11850003007051801Ben Whitmore11800007203551051Irwin Arruda Sales107403570210465421Felix Lee104100087001711Arnaud van Galen10360003202304861Willian Fidêncio98000080810901Daniel Grabski945002679090391Viktor Ejlertsson8790002304152341Linus Fresz8780004702551531Mharr Justhinne Ampong8730004103251381Phillip Lewicki845000330425901Wataru Hashimura (端村航)8210002401404411Arvind Tatiparti79700053002671Jonathan Cookmeyer777005928010501James Molloy71800005501681Kevin Montano7120004301801021Clément Gallet648000300315331Ainesh Sevellaraja64300236230165121Shubham Kumar6220000550721Matthias Gruber62000037025001Nathaniel Berg5750080703051201Tomas Jankauskas56400118220130961Tim Major55201780160190241Shikhar Mohan4810004300511Takumi Yoshida (吉田匠)460000460001Kabyanil Talukdar44700027001771Neil Morales4430000410331Chester Lian42500024018501Lucas Garron41400001502641Christoph Prasch3650000952701Joël van Noort36200014002221Dylan Cook330000033001Joey Gouly3280000552731Hideki Niina (新名秀樹)32300080225181Valentin Havlovec3170000290271Stefan Pochmann310000310001David Burany3090029280001Carlo Nicolai Abana270000002701Justin Adsuara270000002701Thomas Millen2350031002041Anthony Hsu230000230001Shane Grogan225000002251Walker Welch1940000801141Viktor Kalmar1910089001021Shemara Van Kuijck183000001831Andrew Nelson180000180001Austin Moore165000001651Clark Cheng153000001531Andrea Moscatello1380038100001Cameron Brown123000001231Moses San Pascual120000012001Pablo Grasböck111000001111Eli Lifland100000010001Moritz Patzelt9600000961Max Park9500009501Colin Boyd9300000931Lester Law Chong Harn8000008001Stefan Stoiber5400000541Emile Compion4506000391Erik Johnson3600000361Sanio Kasumovic2700000271Andrei Ciobotaru2000200001Kian Barry1500001501Jonas Kristensen1200000121Maria Koukou1100110001Alen Rusi40040001Aaron Abramowitz00000001Abbe Hansen00000001Adam Zheng00000001Adam Španěl00000001Alex Lau00000001Andrew Huang00000001Arrik Leman00000001Billy Hansen00000001Callahan O'Connell00000001Channae Anderson00000001Christian Kaserer00000001Daniel Goodman00000001Dik**** Goel00000001Emil Guliyev00000001Emre Cayir00000001Eric Zhao00000001Etienne Amany00000001Eva Kato00000001Florian Truckenthanner00000001Gary Olivera00000001Henry Savich00000001JP Bulman00000001Jack Haviland00000001Jacob Ambrose00000001Jay Cumming00000001Jesper Nilsson00000001Jessa Ponce00000001Jonathan Lin00000001Jose Hernández00000001Joshua Feran00000001Julianna Bennett00000001Julio Martín Gómez Telésforo00000001Kennan LeJeune00000001Kenneth Brandon00000001Kooi Xiu Hong00000001Kyle Avery00000001Minh Thai00000001Neelu Madan00000001Piyush Agarwal00000001Pranjal Khan00000001Rajiv Boddeda00000001Rob Stuart00000001Roshan Ram00000001Samuel Adrián Pérez Loya00000001Sanchit Jain00000001Scott Guenard00000001Shivam Bansal00000001Sumit Sanmuganathan00000001Sundar Ram00000001Suresh Narayanasamy00000001Thomas Wong00000001Tomohiro Tanno (丹野智博)00000001Tyson Mao (毛台勝)00000001Xiangjia Kong (孔祥佳)0000000


----------



## Dene (Jan 2, 2014)

Lolfaz. Anyone who didn't pick him is screwed.


----------



## Stefan (Jan 2, 2014)

The teams judged by their performances in 2013 (again, approximate!):



Spoiler: FANTASY CUBING 2014 TEAMS - Approximate scores from 2013 (using export_end_of_2013.zip)




*Player**Score*Nathan Bierema418838Stefan Pochmann404255JJ+Yau402345Sébastien Auroux395563Daniel Sheppard394477Walker Welch385458Lars Vennike Nielsson382491Tim Reynolds376793Corey Sakowski372456Daniel Gloppestad Bajer366312Matteo Mazzini366299David Cipriano364481Artur Kristof363348Anders Berggren Sjöblom361365Brandon Mikel360138Julian David359511Eli Lifland358446Alexandre Carlier353358Subhankar Panda351963Felix Lee350816cubizh350497Jakob Obleser350118Ben Yu349824Sebastiano Tronto349178Collin Burns348491Ryan DeLine347956Louis de Mendonça347159Mike Kotch346987Emily Wang346108Noah Arthurs345401Carter Allison345017Dan Selzer344769Oscar Serrano344747ThomasJE344658James344139Florian Harrer344059Maarten Decaestecker342700Richmond Rimando340485Gaurav Taneja340033Jakob Kogler339651Kevin Hays338377John Brechon338129Kim Jokinen336968Jacob Ambrose336687Christopher Olson336422Sarah Strong336080Ale Man335792Justin Thomas334989Daniel Goodman333920Hippolyte Moreau333899Cornelius Dieckmann333684Brock Hamann333661Bhargav Narasimhan332354Aakash Puttige332143Daniel Wannamaker331911Tommaso Zoffoli331753Niko Ronkainen331637Thompson Clarke331465Jayden McNeill331253Albert You330484Riley Woo329626Bill Wang329421Matteo Provasi328774Rudh Guy327788Austin Reed327745Tim Wong327142Steffen Rene Nielsen325840shivam bansal325604Corey Barkley324831Yuxuan Chen324679Calvin Yong324650Jan Bentlage324458James Donahue323724Feliks Zemdegs323588Karthik322990Michał Pleskowicz322373Abdelhak Kaddour321790Anthony Dominquez321769Aneurin Hunt321303TheNCuber320116Owen Kephart319451Dhruv Randeria319345eido319268Vincent Hartanto Utomo318699Cameron Stollery317283Adrian Lehmann317185Yulian9669316343sundarram315522Dylan Cook315433Juan C Vargas Q314920Vincent Sheu314898Ian Moore314589Eric Kulchycki313620Aaron Cohen313164Matěj Mužátko312720Tommy Hu312493Chris Resendiz312454SeungBeom Cho312372David Bekkedahl312217Mats Valk312216Xiangjia Kong311995James Molloy311566Jack O'Mahony311559Christian Schiøtt311276Brennan Arnold310999Theodore Chow310500Mason Langenderfer310417Eva Kato308430Finn Ickler308147Rami Sbahi307070Oliver Frost306633DuctTapeCuber306569Joshua Feran306130Tim Major305998Ansuman Somasundaram305538Ricardo Lutchman305198Thomas Pettersson304599Jako Oskrt303896Ben Coppin303782Daniel De Vera302394Thomas Valles302307Tom Halliday302272Matthew Huggins302073Zach Garber301955Chris Hardwick301449Shane Grogan301238Spencer G301181Curtis Housley300879Lindsey300609Kevin Tran300470Nathan Soria300235Kennan LeJeune299944Akash Rupela299681Angus Hamill298929Nicholas Daneshvari298906Kevin Costello III298417Nick Rech297998Ben Towers297359Patryk Szewczyk297097Henry Savich296846TheOneOnTheLeft296740Kooi Xiu Hong295827Sameer295811Dmitry Aniskin293932Aryan Kejriwal293469Chris Wilkinson293115Phillip292352Shawn292283JP292080Conor Cronin292058CubeAllDay123291585Rowe Hessler291203Eva290919Bailey Cohen290514Colin Boyd289949Emre288814Jules Manalang288772Paolo Moriello287588Logan McGraw287440Ray Goslow287201Victor Magnusson287019Brian Johnson286505Callum Goodyear285553Zach Zwerling285249Berkay Aydın285112Channae Anderson284771Alex Kulak284322Lucas Etter282386Jack H281717Jander Clerix281567Shelley281405Mateo Maturana281251Jonas Kristensen280706Tyler Leite280400Chris Wall276896Sammy Tawakkol / strakerak276791Mark Nie276387Kam274173Jacob Hutnyk273963Dylan Kozicki273952Shelly Rzewuski273632Brandon Lin273018Brandon "Ranzha" Harnish272774Alex Davani272424Daniel Gracia271753Brandon Huang271300Hwee-Chong Fong271081Dylan Clark270527Lars Galliker269294Greg Maziuk268836Andrei268707Sam Paul267311Tomas Jankauskas266956Lucas Křížek266338Gus Lipkin265925Viktor Danilov263884Trenton Beatty263809Josh Arment263404Jessa261952Chu Kai Yao260211Ryan Przybocki259547Brandon Giles259059Caleb Shapiro258836Joey Stahl258825Amos You254950Filip Hrnko252042Sydney Weaver250165Drew Brads249485Jay Cumming248223Linus Fresz243792Damian Tumilty242695Teo Bin Jie242025Kobe Balin239688Fredrik Trondhjem237292Michael Womack232237Keaton Ellis227460Nathan Dwyer225805Alan Chen225607Daniel Chan223171Dan Pastushkov221837Lucas Garron221502Billy Jeffs221460Scott Guenard217522Antoine Cantin217336Thomas Wong212696Drew Olsen210451Ryan Jones207523Eneo Eres P. Cabuena206930Derek Briggs203905Dominik Garcia203658Dylan Rhee196796Nathaniel Berg196756Jonathan Lin157890Jackson Taylor137152Shane Harrington131625Kesava Kirupa83476Christian de Sena Fortunato50313Fabiano Pinheiro de Oliveira50219Taylor Jameson32151Team Austria10681Fred Wandersen0




And for only scoring the second half of 2013:



Spoiler: FANTASY CUBING 2014 TEAMS - Approximate scores from the second half of 2013 (using export_end_of_2013.zip)




*Player**Score*Stefan Pochmann272323JJ+Yau260532Nathan Bierema255989Walker Welch254002Daniel Sheppard253289Sébastien Auroux245952Tim Reynolds239089Brandon Mikel237398ThomasJE237077Eli Lifland236804David Cipriano235143Artur Kristof234852Louis de Mendonça234377Anders Berggren Sjöblom233286Christopher Olson232989Corey Sakowski231513Sebastiano Tronto231112Lars Vennike Nielsson231052Noah Arthurs230101Matteo Mazzini228780Kim Jokinen227710cubizh227270Alexandre Carlier227021Bill Wang225346Julian David225166Ben Yu223657Daniel Gloppestad Bajer223484Aaron Cohen223152Mike Kotch223095Jacob Ambrose222492Hippolyte Moreau222368Emily Wang221870Justin Thomas221765Oscar Serrano221228Matteo Provasi220075Riley Woo220061Gaurav Taneja219849Corey Barkley219668Brock Hamann218778Florian Harrer218661Subhankar Panda218178Albert You217431Jakob Obleser217252Tommaso Zoffoli216966Daniel Wannamaker216704Kevin Hays215955Joshua Feran215500Felix Lee215483Karthik215391John Brechon215018Collin Burns214952Ryan DeLine214900Abdelhak Kaddour214454Dan Selzer214320Mason Langenderfer213916Steffen Rene Nielsen213911Thompson Clarke213560Michał Pleskowicz213347Matěj Mužátko213108TheNCuber212999Tim Wong212805Feliks Zemdegs212094James211502Finn Ickler211078Bhargav Narasimhan210748Dmitry Aniskin210647Sarah Strong210381Aakash Puttige210182Brennan Arnold210175Jayden McNeill210069Owen Kephart209737Jakob Kogler209686Yuxuan Chen209350Dhruv Randeria209307Thomas Pettersson209208Oliver Frost209188Maarten Decaestecker209148Carter Allison209041Cameron Stollery208839SeungBeom Cho208529Juan C Vargas Q208499Aneurin Hunt208472Cornelius Dieckmann208285James Molloy208272Richmond Rimando208224Nathan Soria208037Yulian9669207845Niko Ronkainen207630James Donahue207222Xiangjia Kong207088shivam bansal207066Calvin Yong206728Kevin Tran206198Akash Rupela206158Vincent Hartanto Utomo205991Rami Sbahi205627Patryk Szewczyk204882Jan Bentlage204337Austin Reed203980Shane Grogan203755Ale Man203388Eva203243eido203174Channae Anderson202705Jack O'Mahony202686Chris Resendiz202628Chris Hardwick202277Kevin Costello III202057Vincent Sheu201714Conor Cronin201705Anthony Dominquez201600Dylan Cook201474Nick Rech201165Rudh Guy201044Daniel Goodman200786Ansuman Somasundaram200722Sameer200129Jacob Hutnyk199778Eva Kato198724Ben Towers198659Mats Valk198581Angus Hamill197603Ian Moore197546Daniel De Vera197270Tomas Jankauskas197220Adrian Lehmann196974sundarram196399Lucas Etter195936Christian Schiøtt195597Dylan Clark195528Theodore Chow195041Logan McGraw194561Jander Clerix194553Thomas Valles194370Jako Oskrt194338Rowe Hessler194116Ben Coppin193762DuctTapeCuber193483Victor Magnusson193081Brian Johnson193040TheOneOnTheLeft192841JP192266Brandon Lin191928Kennan LeJeune191760Tommy Hu191554Zach Zwerling191292Eric Kulchycki190990Kooi Xiu Hong190743Nicholas Daneshvari190713Ricardo Lutchman190107Berkay Aydın189410Tim Major189339Shelley189141Spencer G188886David Bekkedahl188877Henry Savich188834Chris Wall188721Paolo Moriello188526Ray Goslow188342Emre188133CubeAllDay123188084Aryan Kejriwal187934Lars Galliker187859Bailey Cohen187791Tom Halliday187408Matthew Huggins187332Mateo Maturana186660Colin Boyd186476Zach Garber184893Drew Brads184734Alex Kulak184366Brandon "Ranzha" Harnish184357Daniel Gracia183401Chris Wilkinson183318Sydney Weaver183170Shelly Rzewuski182918Kam181971Lindsey181653Phillip181361Alex Davani181236Chu Kai Yao180683Tyler Leite180627Josh Arment180196Dylan Kozicki180064Sam Paul179682Brandon Giles179154Sammy Tawakkol / strakerak178803Ryan Przybocki178031Gus Lipkin177881Callum Goodyear177226Jack H177082Shawn176387Curtis Housley175570Damian Tumilty175393Jonas Kristensen175128Mark Nie174881Andrei174624Hwee-Chong Fong174541Viktor Danilov173558Jules Manalang173276Brandon Huang172452Joey Stahl172394Antoine Cantin172014Greg Maziuk171651Jay Cumming171382Filip Hrnko171374Lucas Křížek170524Linus Fresz168357Jessa168290Caleb Shapiro166807Kobe Balin166279Teo Bin Jie165581Amos You163765Trenton Beatty162567Nathan Dwyer159137Scott Guenard159045Alan Chen158918Dylan Rhee158737Thomas Wong156055Daniel Chan155443Michael Womack154526Billy Jeffs152942Nathaniel Berg152602Keaton Ellis151277Dan Pastushkov150925Lucas Garron149129Eneo Eres P. Cabuena147239Drew Olsen141265Dominik Garcia137357Ryan Jones111626Fredrik Trondhjem106827Derek Briggs104739Jonathan Lin91758Shane Harrington75485Jackson Taylor74946Kesava Kirupa42802Christian de Sena Fortunato24947Fabiano Pinheiro de Oliveira24915Taylor Jameson19816Team Austria2117Fred Wandersen0


----------



## Methuselah96 (Jan 2, 2014)

Stefan said:


> The teams judged by their performances in 2013 (again, approximate!):
> 
> And for only scoring the second half of 2013:



I didn't think of that. As you can see I picked the top picks from 2013, but not just blindly. I tried many combinations of weighted averages, trend lines, and other predictive devices and the last year's top people list was the best predictor at least from what I calculated (which of course did not include using half-years).

Although I probably messed up a little bit because you have different scores than I do for some people. (Also, I obviously didn't use today's WCA database because it wasn't released then). By your results I should have picked Sébastien Auroux instead of Sebastian Weyer for my 15th person (I probably should have also calculated the new mo3 records in prediction for the next year which I failed to do. Looks like only 18 thought to do that for FM and Sébastien Auroux. Then again mo3 FMC will probably become more popular in other continents).


----------



## Noahaha (Jan 2, 2014)

FMC mo3 WR is next to worthless and I don't see that changing.


----------



## Methuselah96 (Jan 2, 2014)

Noahaha said:


> FMC mo3 WR is next to worthless and I don't see that changing.



True. It looks like Stefan assumed that "WORLD RECORD: If one of your cubers gets a world record in an event, you will receive a number of points equal to the number of people who have competed in that event." meant that since Sébastien got the FM average WR he would get points for all the people who had ever competed in FM including singles, hence Sébastien getting 5681 for his 4 FM Average WRs last year as opposed to less than 100 or so.


----------



## Noahaha (Jan 2, 2014)

Methuselah96 said:


> True. It looks like Stefan assumed that "WORLD RECORD: If one of your cubers gets a world record in an event, you will receive a number of points equal to the number of people who have competed in that event." meant that since Sébastien got the FM average WR he would get points for all the people who had ever competed in FM including singles, hence Sébastien getting 5681 for his 4 FM Average WRs last year as opposed to less than 100 or so.



Oh wow that is ambiguous... in my head I was thinking that it would be different numbers for single and average, but we have to follow the rules! I'll take back my statement about FMC mo3s being worthless.


----------



## Methuselah96 (Jan 2, 2014)

Noahaha said:


> Oh wow that is ambiguous... in my head I was thinking that it would be different numbers for single and average, but we have to follow the rules! I'll take back my statement about FMC mo3s being worthless.



That stinks because I read it the same way you did . Oh well. I wonder how Daniel read it. He might have to rewrite part of his program. That will teach me to read the rules more carefully next time.


----------



## Noahaha (Jan 2, 2014)

ANNOUNCEMENT: I have just updated the teams doc to eliminate all typos (except for three that were undecipherable). Big thanks to Stefan for making that happen! <3 



Methuselah96 said:


> That stinks because I read it the same way you did . Oh well. I wonder how Daniel read it. He might have to rewrite part of his program. That will teach me to read the rules more carefully next time.



To be fair, for most events it doesn't make a big difference at all.


----------



## Methuselah96 (Jan 2, 2014)

I know this is getting rather specific, but since the end of a week(end) is a Tuesday, if someone set a world record on December 31, 2014(which is a Wednesday), would the number of people in that event be calculated the following Tuesday if someone set a record on that day?
I'm mostly asking because I'm trying to figure out points for 2012 and I wondered if the Guilin Open 2013 (which is on January 1, 2013) would be included in the December 26, 2012 - January 1, 2013 week when counting the number of people in events for records.


----------



## Noahaha (Jan 2, 2014)

I think some of the popular picks are pretty interesting. For example, I was picked 81 times even though I wasn't even in the top 50 for points in 2013 if you count everyone, not just the people who were picked at all. Could someone make a chart that compares popularity to 2013 points/ranking?




Methuselah96 said:


> I know this is getting rather specific, but since the end of a week(end) is a Tuesday, if someone set a world record on December 31, 2014(which is a Wednesday), would the number of people in that event be calculated the following Tuesday if someone set a record on that day?
> I'm mostly asking because I'm trying to figure out points for 2012 and I wondered if the Guilin Open 2013 (which is on January 1, 2013) would be included in the December 26, 2012 - January 1, 2013 week when counting the number of people in events for records.



I think it should all be kept within the year. I don't think anyone will care if you're off by a few points for the 2012 stats. Maybe Daniel can weigh in on this.


----------



## porkynator (Jan 2, 2014)

I missed some good ones, but all in all I'm very happy with my team.
Gogogo Poland!


----------



## TiLiMayor (Jan 2, 2014)

Noahaha said:


> Oh wow that is ambiguous... in my head I was thinking that it would be different numbers for single and average, but we have to follow the rules! I'll take back my statement about FMC mo3s being worthless.



Then Noah, according to the wording, people who have _competed_, whether they have not yet had a successful solve, count towards the total of points awarded for setting either a wr/cr/nr single/avg?


----------



## PeelingStickers (Jan 2, 2014)

Who scored the most points last year who was NOT picked by anyone?


----------



## Stefan (Jan 2, 2014)

Sorted by score in 2013 (again, approximate), everyone with score>=1000:



Spoiler: FANTASY CUBING 2014 TEAMS - Best of 2013 (using export_end_of_2013.zip)




*Picks**Who**Score**WR**CR**NR**1.**2.**3.*229Feliks Zemdegs99792799198060169401335792154Christopher Olson42669340412801027302170927212Mats Valk4257320758082214420408024938Yinghao Wang (王鹰豪)24469013441397346201370106586Bence Barát24143295632441025113704660888139Rowe Hessler2300605186012580461063088Marcin Zalewski21318284404610390434536939Dharmesh Shahu2005400101198440139010549Gabriel Dechichi Barbar1911008524139941072531217Bhargav Narasimhan1886500499410500240596618Sébastien Auroux1717256810056704180164187Oscar Roth Andersen170849528089246001905159100Michał Pleskowicz170730338508260508034817Przemysław Kaleta1664800458101203535253520Michał Halczuk16129033181250899013351236120Sebastian Weyer1590568871808122121901990180970Louis Cormier1539003092113459203450179411Vincent Hartanto Utomo1493501734715547301055261184Kevin Hays139244508272306430801831Jakub Wolniewicz137660013248150260016923Sameer Mahmood133901206400600072691Marcin Kowalczyk12969946701303020235117143Kevin Costello III127800372004430326513654Ivan Vynnyk (Іван Винник)1249500199673001480171941John Brechon123630008530287096313Richard Jay S. Apagar12232003700700011753577Carlos Méndez García-Barroso122320022947550169569353Erik Akkersdijk1204000166791026201344109Yu Nakajima (中島悠)12008040521116520108524090Robert Yau11875008607180343040583Antoine Cantin10606031982339243017758645Hunor Bózsing10341008416110228011108Akash Rupela99670023643940283582824Breandan Vallance973103271891384010756540David Remolina Amórtegui890900233857206801714Tomasz Żołnowski88510004220366596669Drew Brads879704541035601805161Ernesto Gutiérrez Cuba8789002410557062018953Marcell Endrey87303675011549400083Simon Westlund856300715666088530312Edward Lin84480005570224563317Daniel Sheppard792000973830184521486Haowei Fan (樊浩玮)752900385728006951770Qingbin Chen (陈庆斌)745904307022504704320Dmitry Zvyagintsev73880012272350235014611Kailong Li (李开隆)71820026332550136063925Dan Cohen7175020500292019952108Jan Bentlage70770012725002545190546Cornelius Dieckmann69200030159805251140José Leonardo Chaparro Prieto668901941093344011558073Alexandre Carlier6638002794308059017410Evan Liu6522142922502230235028881Noah Arthurs6418086128822100804956Sergey Ryabko631100987328015105340Jorge Castillo Matas629500450398015353302Israel Machado Soares6283000404012659781Leon Schmidtchen615400046809555191Gaurav Taneja60640056526301645122481Alexander Lau6049001871258013252733Nikhil Mande6028009252380131014131Dario Roa Sánchez59730025473190155810Ihor Bilchenko (Ігор Більченко)5972003731840268510741Hendry Cahyadi595900905322011656698Lin Chen (陈霖)5881043192037305902106Paolo Moriello5725000338021352101Xiaolin Zeng (曾小林)55680035071870155367Cameron Stollery5549000483054517417Bill Wang5465078213224207151202Seyyed Mohammad Hossein Fatemi (سید محمد حسین فاطمی)5275003049165024033627Anthony Brooks5271000361013253362Jakub Kipa51260299138258015605490Hippolyte Moreau5092000233019258370Yinqin Li (李尹钦)507700363714400030Jayden McNeill5017022922600186532127Lucas Etter492400036008504743James Hamory4902000276013507921Michael Röhrer488300193216016758550Mateusz Fydrych486700038903506272Moritz Karl483509450247011802404Timothy Sun4821000274012957860Nikolay Evdokimov4808000173024006780Jan Smarschevski47270026627909307415Corey Sakowski47010130031106757864Weixing Zhang (张炜星)46180087922309755348François Courtès457000610229012354350Yi Wang (王旖)449200284716300150Mulun Yin (阴目仑)448800333875040004Henrik Buus Aagaard432400158198016855010Morten Arborg4295005343070595961Swaminathan Chandrasekaran428100241130022305100Mateusz Cichoracki420300025908457681Felipe Rueda Hernández41900140135296011802971Niko Paavilainen41550054230205009324SeungBeom Cho (조승범)41300015681970505873Yuhei Takagi (高木佑平)4125813035619903456210Valentin Hoffmann40590075420409203451Dhanayush Raninga404000090023158250Georgy Vershinin390200673129012107296Jong-Ho Jeong (정종호)3898001148114048511251Hao-Zheng Lin (林浩正)386200217213010654502Allyson Dias de Lima38470001450171068736Andrew Ricci377900027804205792Kesava Kirupa376600027206054410I-Fan Wu (吳亦凡)37120042888018105941Alexey Polyashov361500382293003030Erwan Kohler361500329137011008164Riley Woo3584050939311306708821Daniel Cano Salgado3570026137213709406272Abhishek Sathyanarayanan35680002380108010811Justin Mallari356300021207956487Tim Wong35030814074016253240Ayush Kumar34880011523106554082Alrimar Dias Rocha Sobrinho34810001330108010719Giovanni Contardi344400272292002521Howard Wong Jun Yen (黄俊仁)34040096711708803870Daniil Lee339400319103013107351Bogdan Tănăsescu337900104020601651148Pedro Henrique Da Silva Roque3361024030570370180Kaijun Lin (林恺俊)3357013626220099500Yongting You (尤永庭)3355000277058500Pablo Aguilar Dominguez334400821060153067210Rami Sbahi322902107312807309363Deven Nadudvari321800028301901980Ivan Torgashov321300167168011202460Alexander Olleta del Molino31610026412509606870Wojciech Knott3077000138010406570Everett Kelly306200022304753570Matic Omulec3029003179807909421Sei Sugama (洲鎌星)30120002670602821Florian Harrer3008009239209851804Vladislav Shavelskiy298900714203024500Artur Kristof297700019303906572Rafael Werneck Cinoto29660196017706403600Anton Rostovikov29550026618505902490Björn Korbanka2955000270168010052Antonie Paterakis29000056391010853422Yu Sajima (佐島優)2875000152010403150Wojciech Szatanowski2832000105058511970Dmitry Kryuzban2803001212240370721Jeremy Fleischman2790014830950270872Pedro Santos Guimarães2782006311007558644Chris Wall27610037311402709780Dan Selzer275100012908556060Jingzheng Wang (王景正)2744000108010705941Adrian Lehmann27200075110107552040Yi-Heng Lee (李宜衡)264800156810008000Antoine Piau261300011908355888Nick Rech25900467127772001260Jorge Leonardo Sánchez Salazar2586006861900000Piotr Kózka257200026014308820Marcin Jakubowski254300010407057980Jules Desjardin25390091710403302523Nithin Babu25090009101545540Francisco Javier Lemes Sáez246205202281490801440Jishnu Jeevan24410020519101252010Eduardo Gutiérrez Cuba241300044017452281Bhanu Savan Kodam23950078515200900Laura Ohrndorf23830062613901602071Karina Grandjean Beck23740018512404604891Wonder Dygico237100083013102310Zhiyang Chen (陈至扬)236000014304804500Pierre Bouvier2356131000770901860Nurym Kudaibergen234000568306358191Grzegorz Jałocha2339001605301550990Harris Chan23200002320000Xiaowei Wang (王晓伟)2320000105056570525Mitchell Lane230900012708202190Jr-Wei Jang (張智瑋)229600556108066000Kevin Guillaumond22700034315802301170Yuxuan Wang (王宇轩)226300014105952580Lorenzo Vigani Poli225300011108253180Erwan de Lépinau221200013205952970Emanuel Rheinert21850003308659900Qianchuan Gui (桂黔川)216500013605202850Achmad Rizki Zakaria2144007734005454261Simon Lim212800449607853391Emily Wang211204323175204204230Ivan Zabrodin21070007807605675Collin Burns209900026016052340Reinier Schippers2076000016204560Nguyễn Ngọc Thịnh20740053111803303322Kim Jokinen20590027910504752551Vladislavs Baranovs20490022012503752045Andrea Santambrogio20461885001400210Brúnó Bereczki2040000192001200Ali Dadfar (علی دادفر)2034007059402451440Waris Ali202700015003202071Haixu Zhang (张海旭)2015000174027500Abdelhak Kaddour2009004498905051651Andreas Pohl200000347609152911Ashwin Ramesh19870008102059720Jiaxi Wang (王嘉熙)19590009103806690Marvin Llaneta19380001190715331Massimiliano Iovane1934001129107801320José Garrido1916087011106209911Nathan Dwyer18800006209902701Weston Mizumoto18780007704010680Dennis Rosero1877005710006401808Eric Limeback1870008710101706030SeungWook Eun (은승욱)1865008098080500Owidiusz Pryk18530007308203030Oleh Perkovskyi (Олег Перковський)184800771160515960Guus de Wit183500326708153181Chia-Wei Lu (呂家維)182600678206452940Maarten Smit18240045120005792Tomoaki Okayama (岡山友昭)1823056409002301290Luke Hubbard18230016516100480Krzysztof Żerucha18200008606303300Patrick Hetco18120009305852970Paweł Kowol180800031011953030Weifeng Cheng (程维锋)179500012601453903Fakhri Raihaan17760009305702760Guan Ying Chen (陳冠穎)17740006403158190Justin Jaffray176700059011057214Philipp Weyer176400011404501740Jiawen Wu (吴嘉文)17640004905157591Steven Xu17600001760001AJ Blair17560008405653510Beqa Kakhiani1753006316900011Gabriel Pereira Campanha175087322702801452250Julian David17420079905501953Phillip Espinoza17400001080600600Riccardo Simone17360004203959210Carlos Alberto de Alcântara Jr17350004706506152Yuxin Wang (王宇欣)17340115405404000Kanneti Sae Han (คันธ์เนตี แซ่ห่าน)172800012502801980Zhiqing Shi (石志庆)1717000700975422Milán Baticz1709003269801302730Harald Stiff17000002009305700Velidi Venkata Jagan Mohana Murali Krishna16950003304209450Ticiano Vilardi16930033410501951140Jure Gregorc1686002046606301920Walter Pereira Rodrigues de Souza1668066521410125152Fabiano Pinheiro de Oliveira16670008206102370Rémi Esturoune1663002711902751710Ville Seppänen166300561200320870Yan Jin (金岩)1645000115049500Dániel Varga16350001904559900Takayuki Ookusa (大艸尊之)16280006707002580Yueh-Lin Tsai (蔡岳霖)1615002351380000Marcin Stachura16120008703703721Kristopher De Asis16110001130385961Ciarán Beahan16090046905555850Hyo-Min Seo1601008463601702250Paulo Salgado Alvarez1586001919503251200Oleg Gritsenko158100164790555720Samuel Chiu158100024010203210Pablo Nicolás Oshiro Mondoñedo1580002038701353720Ramble Tandar156900214119016500Can Gücüyener1567001158404351770Lucas Wesche15620010610401852310Yiming Liu (刘一鸣)15600003509702400Yang Li (李扬)155400010602902040Chunyu Zhang 2 (张春雨)15500005406054050Quentin Savard1550003196601004711Niko Ronkainen15300672634301851800Anssi Vanhala1513001011202001830Ramón Dersch150200055059535716Jacob Hutnyk15010022363045019821Oliver Frost147600181110019500Facundo Finola1439001568503101230Akula Pavan Kumar14270001307755221Aaron LoPrete142500077065501Gabriel Alejandro Orozco Casillas1425050931088500Zhouheng Sun (孙舟横)14200001150180900Xiao Hu (胡霄)14080007802653630Albin Xhemajlaj1402001725104952250Alberto Pérez de Rada Fiol1398000807755432Daniel Waldir Rodrigues Rosa13950007205101650Oleksii Lukin (Олексій Лукін)1395003551040000Jhon Edinson Arias Parra139400605802804740Sinpei Araki (荒木慎平)13830005606102130Jonathan Tan Wei Xiat1382005275001002550Gustavo Maysonnave Franck13660675054085660Jiekang Pan (潘杰康)1365000980325600Chia-Liang Tai (戴嘉良)136300431740301620Sheng Cao (曹晟)1360000130045150Artem Melikian (Артем Мелікян)13580082906554050Vasilis Vasileris135800874106452160Javier Martínez Bautista13550012594029000Dmitry Dobrjakov13520005604803120Jonathan Esteban Rivera Castillón134500430390480450Daniel Gloppestad Bajer13440038320920660Javier Tirado Ortiz13410005806051560Zeid Doofesh (زيد دوفش)13360025120045660Yi Seung-Woo (이승우)13200017990970811Jakob Kogler131800422508102160Ron van Bruchem13110006205501411Stefan Huber13060015650065000Natán Riggenbach130101291137701751143Justin Thomas13000007303751950Ke Sun (孙珂)12880005504652730Oscar Alberto Ceballos Contreras1278002182806601200Andrea Lo Sardo1275000730654801You Hyeon-Dong (유현동)12730015892019500Liping Jia (贾立平)12730008701752280Dmitry Karyakin12720004005303420Enmeng Zhang (张恩萌)12700001270001Arifumi Fushimi (伏見有史)12650014573039000Ruzhen Ye (叶儒臻)1265000107019500Jonatan Kłosko12610007403351860Martin Kraut12610001609901112Samuel Antônio Araújo de Jesus12600390077085150Nikhil Panju1259001832206252314Simon Crawford1254004466055000Shuang Chen (陈霜)12520003906851771Mitsuki Gunji (郡司光貴)125000064044516513Yu Da-Hyun1244011340110002Asia Konvittayayotin (เอเชีย กรวิทย์โยธิน)124400141900110930Blake Thompson12440001605205640Luke Tycksen12120008701651770Flavian Glonț120800772006552760Riadi Arsandi12000008102101800Cezary Rokita119600001130660Kirt Protacio11910002506652761Ryo Ito (伊藤崚)11850003007051803Nick Stanton118300005656181Ben Whitmore11800007203551050Emilien Fabre1180000410680900Cyril Barigand1179001633503303360Jharol Jhordan Tovar Quintanilla1159000740335840James Donahue11470005401754320Thom Barlow114200077003720Daniel Gracia Ortiz11290035830195693Brandon Mikel11270006602751920Ibrahim Vajgel-Shedid11190001307252640Lee Kyeong-Sub (이경섭)111900209910000Ivo Bakker111600506202601860Maksymilian Majcher111000043068000Adrian Jorghy110700513240285690Daxiang Zhou (周大翔)1104000740325390Fardin Bahadory Nejad (فردین بهادری نژاد)10960006901752310Zoé de Moffarts10960013704105490Vegard Seim Karstang10950004901554500Quentin Lefebvre1092000890130720Stephano Saucedo Reyes1092004520475930Mohammad Reza Karimi (محمد رضا کریمی)10890033756001920Kai Su (苏锴)1083000760230930Maxim Chechnev10800086103601020Tuguldur Ulam-Undrakh108000807701101200Armin Soleimani (آرمین سلیمانی)1079001052405002340Fabrizio Cirnigliaro107900087020092Keaton Ellis10780005603501680Gustavo Arguello107603382344800241Irwin Arruda Sales107403570210465420Piotr Michał Padlewski1072000760902220Philippe Virouleau10710003702904110Yudanis Taqwin Rohman106800268800000Leopoldo Andrés Ibarra Fuentes1063009886010500Gaspard Leleux106200684204001740Joe Nowak10620002402705520Tiancheng Feng (冯天成)1061000190708010Huixuan Shi (施慧轩)105000071034000Haowei Zhang (张昊威)10490005102602791Felix Lee104100087001711Arnaud van Galen10360003202304860Yi-Sa Chen (陳以撒)103600010000360Christian Saenz Valdivia1028001536001551200Tomoya Iida (飯田朋也)102600006303960John Edison Ubaldo10210001503405310Andrii Atamaniuk (Андрій Атаманюк)10180004202053930Erwin Reyes10050000010050Forte Shinko10040001401806840Yulian Kapliuk (Юліан Каплюк)10000000565435




And just using the second half of 2013:



Spoiler: FANTASY CUBING 2014 TEAMS - Best of 2013, only second half (using export_end_of_2013.zip)




*Picks**Who**Score**WR**CR**NR**1.**2.**3.*229Feliks Zemdegs9087172459626015710133574186Bence Barát192262956263388790603045645154Christopher Olson18239124842801013001090564212Mats Valk1670200617100303625243088Marcin Zalewski145690046750039153108184Kevin Hays139244508272306430801838Yinghao Wang (王鹰豪)138170936262822008657623Sameer Mahmood133901206400600072617Przemysław Kaleta130460045896401220172817Bhargav Narasimhan1178100332861301405918139Rowe Hessler11092036220528018003904Ivan Vynnyk (Іван Винник)106000015217000645143470Louis Cormier100830224192434102155135320Michał Halczuk971301999656493095511739Dharmesh Shahu934800346348909950143Kevin Costello III93120372003690138052290Robert Yau87270058956002505331Jakub Wolniewicz8547001045492013401242120Sebastian Weyer839301808122116701990170491Marcin Kowalczyk80926517001340235069Drew Brads79040454103090135138100Michał Pleskowicz75330003280390534818Sébastien Auroux7330205400194023409961Kailong Li (李开隆)71820026332550136063983Antoine Cantin7036031989441570112020449Gabriel Dechichi Barbar69980406877206062516883Simon Westlund69140045658403153030Dmitry Zvyagintsev6635009072350214512334Tomasz Żołnowski6223000236030208437Carlos Méndez García-Barroso611000605383010756006Haowei Fan (樊浩玮)5873003601183029514741John Brechon57390003590167547412Edward Lin5629000374013105791Xiaolin Zeng (曾小林)55680035071870155361Ernesto Gutiérrez Cuba551000137238102953317Bill Wang5465078213224207151200David Remolina Amórtegui53110016263500140452Seyyed Mohammad Hossein Fatemi (سید محمد حسین فاطمی)527500304916502403367Cameron Stollery52040004830320540Yinqin Li (李尹钦)507700363714400053Marcell Endrey49143750894450005Hunor Bózsing480000283281012904173Alexandre Carlier47720025421640590087Oscar Roth Andersen4661005112530162000Ihor Bilchenko (Ігор Більченко)4573001461840182576211Vincent Hartanto Utomo4445002280172032512010Evan Liu44211429225092017151326Paolo Moriello4398000291013501382Israel Machado Soares424000035605301508Akash Rupela414000181834015953870Yi Wang (王旖)4102002847124001553Erik Akkersdijk40840045294058051924Breandan Vallance397601675285106047048630Jayden McNeill374902292196013002581Dario Roa Sánchez37010010502470100810Mateusz Cichoracki370000025907203902Abhishek Sathyanarayanan35680002380108010827Lucas Etter347100026304603810Hippolyte Moreau3383000167012005138Pedro Henrique Da Silva Roque3361024030570370180Yongting You (尤永庭)3355000277058500Nikolay Evdokimov3243000700213540827Anthony Brooks3227000178011652821Leon Schmidtchen3205000253037530013Richard Jay S. Apagar3175001068127061522246Cornelius Dieckmann3127003012320440667Tim Wong305508140530151020181Noah Arthurs301605359261020404950Valentin Hoffmann300600754111092022224SeungBeom Cho (조승범)293800156813106000Wojciech Knott2918000138010404984Weixing Zhang (张炜星)289600020306202468Jan Bentlage2830000660119597510Rami Sbahi276902107311804758310Jorge Castillo Matas27580038310709753300Artur Kristof275200019303904323Nikhil Mande27130050313606851658François Courtès26890032013407352940Kaijun Lin (林恺俊)2657013626150099502Jakub Kipa265502993514107851263Yuhei Takagi (高木佑平)26418130539203455100Qingbin Chen (陈庆斌)262900018403754140I-Fan Wu (吳亦凡)26240042865011204260Wojciech Szatanowski26070001010400119717Daniel Sheppard2603004169061512571Felipe Rueda Hernández259907812646607651296Jong-Ho Jeong (정종호)2595007156704307801Daniel Cano Salgado2525026131512304103098Lin Chen (陈霖)25240431015304251380Mateusz Fydrych2510000216035000Jingzheng Wang (王景正)246900010809154740Antoine Piau231800011407104680Ivan Torgashov23080016711907052461Sei Sugama (洲鎌星)2296000220060360Jr-Wei Jang (張智瑋)229600556108066000José Leonardo Chaparro Prieto22660009508155010Yuxuan Wang (王宇轩)226300014105952581Dhanayush Raninga224400066013052790Pablo Aguilar Dominguez22420007808056571Alexey Polyashov223500382155003033Deven Nadudvari2180000203001502Moritz Karl21000001590420901Hao-Zheng Lin (林浩正)2072002178505554501Niko Paavilainen2052002891280390934Vladislav Shavelskiy204100506129024500Ali Dadfar (علی دادفر)2034007059402451445Corey Sakowski203000012101756454Riley Woo2026050909202403571Haixu Zhang (张海旭)20150001740275081Alexander Lau2013009512804401980Alexander Olleta del Molino2004001698707701954Henrik Buus Aagaard196500208408952102Antonie Paterakis1963003186207402850Erwan Kohler1960002008605253755Andrea Santambrogio195518850070003Nithin Babu1954000910990540Georgy Vershinin1920001832109755521Weston Mizumoto187800077040106825Dan Cohen18700008508102100Eduardo Gutiérrez Cuba18250003701410451Karina Grandjean Beck18040018512401002791Steven Xu17600001760000Ivan Zabrodin17500007105904500Zhiyang Chen (陈至扬)174900014302051141Florian Harrer174800475430795480Anton Rostovikov1742001448305402280Marcin Jakubowski17150006403856904Timothy Sun17040001330305698Eric Limeback169500878901156031Howard Wong Jun Yen (黄俊仁)1679007062005602131Ashwin Ramesh16760008101257411Swaminathan Chandrasekaran1671002413801050011Nathan Dwyer165600048096021622Kim Jokinen1650002798703451562Yuxin Wang (王宇欣)16440115404504000Björn Korbanka163800027011851832Allyson Dias de Lima16220007406302526Sergey Ryabko1580000640820120109Yu Nakajima (中島悠)157500094063500Yiming Liu (刘一鸣)15600003509702400Nguyễn Ngọc Thịnh154700338920265244Chris Wall15430017761007560Oleh Perkovskyi (Олег Перковський)154100508805159614Philipp Weyer153400011402201741Wonder Dygico15230005908251080Guan Ying Chen (陳冠穎)151300064031555811Gabriel Pereira Campanha149787317101701151680Matic Omulec1474001911805006030Everett Kelly146600010402252011Bogdan Tănăsescu144800536710145570Hyo-Min Seo14310084636002251Gabriel Alejandro Orozco Casillas1425050931088500Yueh-Lin Tsai (蔡岳霖)1425002351190000Zhouheng Sun (孙舟横)14200001150180900Dennis Rosero140600517803951800Oleksii Lukin (Олексій Лукін)1395003551040000Laura Ohrndorf139300272101001113Fakhri Raihaan13900008004101809Giovanni Contardi138500013100750Sheng Cao (曹晟)1360000130045150Guus de Wit135800324406402461Andreas Pohl135400345506501201Grzegorz Jałocha134700160440705420SeungWook Eun (은승욱)1345008075051503James Hamory13290003505204591Hendry Cahyadi13290007203602491Niko Ronkainen1326067218410701561Gaurav Taneja13240005604403240Pablo Nicolás Oshiro Mondoñedo1307001847901351983Justin Thomas13000007303751950Krzysztof Żerucha1299000860415240Nurym Kudaibergen1294004106356180Luke Hubbard12830016510700482Rafael Werneck Cinoto127505609301751140Paweł Kowol127500080119500Enmeng Zhang (张恩萌)12700001270000Jonatan Kłosko12610007403351860Brúnó Bereczki12600001260000Facundo Finola1256001517702301050Jan Smarschevski125600005906660Dmitry Kryuzban125500097028500Harald Stiff125400009303240Oscar Alberto Ceballos Contreras1253001932806601201Bhanu Savan Kodam1250005206400900Reinier Schippers12450000124500Abdelhak Kaddour12420036771001650José Garrido1238000820355630Ruzhen Ye (叶儒臻)1215000107014500Ticiano Vilardi12070027274019500Paulo Salgado Alvarez1201001917701201201Vladislavs Baranovs1182001245603751230Zhiqing Shi (石志庆)118000070048000Erwan de Lépinau1176000680475210Chia-Liang Tai (戴嘉良)11730033774030660Harris Chan11700001170000Takayuki Ookusa (大艸尊之)11690005004352340Marvin Llaneta116800010101253311Justin Mallari11670002806652220Jharol Jhordan Tovar Quintanilla1159000740335840Dmitry Dobrjakov11470005602753122Kesava Kirupa113900089002492Tomoaki Okayama (岡山友昭)113705640420120338Nick Rech1119007163400630Velidi Venkata Jagan Mohana Murali Krishna11180003302155730Ivo Bakker111600506202601860Yi Seung-Woo (이승우)1115001790855810Can Gücüyener111400825303251770Adrian Jorghy110700513240285690Fardin Bahadory Nejad (فردین بهادری نژاد)10960006901752310Quentin Lefebvre1092000890130720Mohammad Reza Karimi (محمد رضا کریمی)10890033756001920Piotr Kózka1086000081027636Andrew Ricci108100073003510Tuguldur Ulam-Undrakh108000807701101200Akula Pavan Kumar10790001307751740Armin Soleimani (آرمین سلیمانی)1079001052405002342Keaton Ellis10780005603501682Samuel Antônio Araújo de Jesus10700390058085150Leopoldo Andrés Ibarra Fuentes1063009886010500Huixuan Shi (施慧轩)105000071034000Yi-Heng Lee (李宜衡)10460010460002Fabiano Pinheiro de Oliveira104500082022500Xiao Hu (胡霄)10410005902651860Yi-Sa Chen (陳以撒)103600010000361Adrian Lehmann103400455410551141Massimiliano Iovane103000080023000Artem Melikian (Артем Мелікян)10110082904702430Daniel Gracia Ortiz1006000760195510Kanneti Sae Han (คันธ์เนตี แซ่ห่าน)100000072028000Yulian Kapliuk (Юліан Каплюк)10000000565435


----------



## yoinneroid (Jan 2, 2014)

Damn, I just realized that India is having a massive number of competitions.


----------



## Methuselah96 (Jan 2, 2014)

TiLiMayor said:


> Then Noah, according to the wording, people who have _competed_, whether they have not yet had a successful solve, count towards the total of points awarded for setting either a wr/cr/nr single/avg?



I would like to know this as well.


----------



## Hippolyte!!! (Jan 2, 2014)

I almost could have picked myself.

Still, I'm happy I thought to Ivan Vynnyk, who have been only picked four times but has lot of points (there are big competitions in Ukraine now), and hope Alex Carlier will keep improving.


----------



## kinch2002 (Jan 2, 2014)

I was intending that a WR average would be given points according to the number of people who had succesfully completed an average (not DNF).

We are starting each week on a Wednesday. We will run it for 52 weeks exactly. The monthly rankings will be calculated at the end of the week during which the calendar month ends, so some will be 4 weeks, others 5 weeks. The exception being that the last 2 days of 2014 will not count. Hopefully there won't be any comps anyway.


----------



## Coolster01 (Jan 2, 2014)

Geez, why did I pick myself?


----------



## Methuselah96 (Jan 2, 2014)

kinch2002 said:


> We are starting each week on a Wednesday. We will run it for 52 weeks exactly. The monthly rankings will be calculated at the end of the week during which the calendar month ends, so some will be 4 weeks, others 5 weeks. The exception being that the last 2 days of 2014 will not count. Hopefully there won't be any comps anyway.



Wouldn't it be just the last day of 2014 (which is Wednesday, Decemeber 31, 2014) that wouldn't count?


----------



## ThomasJE (Jan 2, 2014)

21 NR's have been set in 4 competitions which have landed on either the 30th or 31st December.

https://www.worldcubeassociation.or...ll+Results&competitionId=SouthItalianOpen2009
https://www.worldcubeassociation.or...Results&competitionId=CubingKoreaDecember2011
https://www.worldcubeassociation.or...ts=All+Results&competitionId=MagicRevenge2012
https://www.worldcubeassociation.or...ts=All+Results&competitionId=GuangzhouFMC2012


----------



## Noahaha (Jan 2, 2014)

*Final decision on these issues:*

Daniel and I have decided to go with the original intent of the rules. We are counting FMC single and FMC average as different events, so the score for an FMC mo3 WR is worth a number of points equal to the number of people who have gotten official FMC mo3s. This stays true to the goal of the scoring system, which is to have the score for a record reflect the "difficulty" of getting it. A note has been added to the bottom of the rules in order to clarify this.

If you chose someone specifically because of their potential to get the 3BLD mo3 WR or the FMC mo3 WR and you read the rules to mean that these WRs would be worth a number of points equal to the number of people who have singles, then you can change your choice by PMing or emailing me.

On counting competitors:
Only competitors who have an official result are counted for an event. People who have only gotten DNF results and are not in the WCA rankings for the event do not count.

This means:
-Someone who has an official 3x3 average counts for both single and average.
-Someone who has an official 3x3 single but only DNF averages counts for single but not average.
-Someone who has competed in 3x3, but never gotten a successful solve does not count for either single or average.

The OP has also been updated to reflect this.


Sorry for the confusion, but hopefully this post clears everything up.


----------



## kinch2002 (Jan 2, 2014)

Methuselah96 said:


> Wouldn't it be just the last day of 2014 (which is Wednesday, Decemeber 31, 2014) that wouldn't count?



Yes indeed I meant 1 day. Thanks


----------



## Methuselah96 (Jan 3, 2014)

kinch2002 said:


> The exception being that the last 2 days of 2014 will not count. Hopefully there won't be any comps anyway.





ThomasJE said:


> 21 NR's have been set in 4 competitions which have landed on either the 30th or 31st December.
> 
> https://www.worldcubeassociation.or...ll+Results&competitionId=SouthItalianOpen2009
> https://www.worldcubeassociation.or...Results&competitionId=CubingKoreaDecember2011
> ...



This still seems unresolved. I don't think hoping that no records will be set on those days fixes anything. I think it would be more fitting to either calculate the number of people in an event at the end of each day or include the rest of the week from 2015. It seems rather unfair to just toss out a day of competition.


----------



## Stefan (Jan 3, 2014)

kinch2002 said:


> The monthly rankings will be calculated at the end of the week during which the calendar month ends



June 2014 ends during the week from June 25 to July 1, so a competition on June 25 counts for July, right? Seems rather far off.

Also, how do you handle competitions spanning Tuesday-Wednesday?

Some weekday statistics:


Spoiler: Competition Weekdays




*weekdays**overall**in2013**in2014*Saturday69512513Saturday-Sunday49313217Sunday282609Friday-Sunday57116Friday-Saturday2461Friday2441Monday1760Thursday-Friday1140Tuesday950Wednesday811Thursday630Sunday-Monday500Monday-Tuesday410Tuesday-Wednesday410Thursday-Saturday300Saturday-Monday210Wednesday-Friday100



Spoiler: SQL code



SELECT
concat(dayname(year*10000+month*100+day), if(day=endDay, '', concat('-', dayname(year*10000+endMonth*100+endDay)))) weekdays,
count(*) overall, sum(year=2013) in2013, sum(year=2014) in2014
FROM Competitions
GROUP BY weekdays
order by overall desc





Alternative suggestions:

 Judge by day, not by week, using each competitions "middle day" (round up(?) in case of even number of days). Then weeks, months and years can just be handled by adding the points for all their days.
 Judge by "week", but instead of the Wed-Tue and end-of-week rules, map each competition to its closest Saturday (round up(?) in case of equal distance). For the months and years, sum up the points for all their Saturdays (or if you prefer to think in terms of "weeks", the points for all their weeks whose Saturdays lie in that month/year). This handles competitions spanning Tuesday-Wednesday and you're never as far off as June 25 counting for July (or December 26 counting for the next year (not the case in 2014, though)).


----------



## ThomasJE (Jan 3, 2014)

Surely, the monthly rankings don't make the world a difference, only the end of December (i.e. the final standings).


----------



## Noahaha (Jan 3, 2014)

ThomasJE said:


> Surely, the monthly rankings don't make the world a difference, only the end of December (i.e. the final standings).



This is correct. The monthly standings are just meant to keep things interesting.


----------



## Methuselah96 (Jan 3, 2014)

Stefan said:


> Judge by day, not by week, using each competitions "middle day" (round up(?) in case of even number of days). Then weeks, months and years can just be handled by adding the points for all their days.



I don't think a middle day would make sense. I think it would make much more sense to use the last day of the competition, similar to how the regulations handles it.
As well, I don't see any problem with the month idea it's just the last day of December that bothers me.


----------



## Stefan (Jan 3, 2014)

Methuselah96 said:


> I don't think a middle day would make sense. I think it would make much more sense to use the last day of the competition, *similar to how the regulations handles it.*



You mean where they decide which day a round belongs to? Well, a round is kind of atomic and so it's counted once it's finished, when all results are in. But here, we decide which week/month/year a *competition* belongs to, and competitions aren't atomic. Especially not for the purpose here, where we consider events, not competitions. Note that the WCA regulations also don't assign a round to the last day of the competition but to the last day of that *round*, which might even be the first of three days of a competition.

I just thought of a competition belonging to the week/month/year they mostly lie in (a competition two days in March and one day in April would be two thirds in March). But I don't care much, the main point of that suggestion was to judge by day.



Methuselah96 said:


> As well, I don't see any problem with the month idea it's just the last day of December that bothers me.



I guess we can view it as _"the 2014 season"_ and the last day won't be entirely lost but will be counted in _"the 2015 season"_. I'd prefer it in 2014, though.


----------



## Methuselah96 (Jan 3, 2014)

Stefan said:


> You mean where they decide which day a round belongs to? Well, a round is kind of atomic and so it's counted once it's finished, when all results are in. But here, we decide which week/month/year a *competition* belongs to, and competitions aren't atomic. Especially not for the purpose here, where we consider events, not competitions. Note that the WCA regulations also don't assign a round to the last day of the competition but to the last day of that *round*, which might even be the first of three days of a competition.
> 
> I just thought of a competition belonging to the week/month/year they mostly lie in (a competition two days in March and one day in April would be two thirds in March). But I don't care much, the main point of that suggestion was to judge by day.
> 
> ...



I guess rounding might make the most sense in this situation. I think that daily rankings where competitions round to their closest day is my final opinion on this matter (for now).


----------



## Methuselah96 (Jan 5, 2014)

Stefan said:


> Sorted by score in 2013 (again, approximate), everyone with score>=1000:
> 
> And just using the second half of 2013:



Your stats don't seem to count getting a 1st, 2nd, or 3rd in a competition with a DNF single. Is this on purpose?

For example:
Flavian Glonț should get 240 points (200 for 4x4 and 40 for BLD) for her first place points instead of 200 (just 4x4).
Kesava Kirupa should get 650 points (605 for other stuff and 45 for multiBLD) for his second place points instead of 200 (just other stuff).
Alexander Lau should get 1365 points (1325 for other stuff and 40 for 5x5BLD) for his second place points instead of 1325 (just other stuff).

And, Noah or Daniel, any news on week vs. day issues?


----------



## Stefan (Jan 5, 2014)

Methuselah96 said:


> Your stats don't seem to count getting a 1st, 2nd, or 3rd in a competition with a DNF single. Is this on purpose?



Yes, that's on purpose. As far as I know, such competitors also don't get winner certificates/trophies/prizes in competitions and they are or have been disregarded in some statistics before. Don't know how Noah/Daniel want to handle these, but I suggest not awarding points.

Btw, I'm rewriting my program to count things properly, I've just been utterly sidetracked with all the regulation topics the last few days.


----------



## Methuselah96 (Jan 5, 2014)

Stefan said:


> Yes, that's on purpose. As far as I know, such competitors also don't get winner certificates/trophies/prizes in competitions and they are or have been disregarded in some statistics before. Don't know how Noah/Daniel want to handle these, but I suggest not awarding points.
> 
> Btw, I'm rewriting my program to count things properly, I've just been utterly sidetracked with all the regulation topics the last few days.



Yeah, I'm in the process of rewriting mine right now to fit the week standard. I'm still going to count DNF singles as getting a place for now until I hear otherwise.


----------



## Julian (Jan 5, 2014)

Methuselah96 said:


> Yeah, I'm in the process of rewriting mine right now to fit the week standard. I'm still going to count DNF singles as getting a place for now until I hear otherwise.


I asked in the facebook group, DNF wins don't give any points.


----------



## Methuselah96 (Jan 5, 2014)

Julian said:


> I asked in the facebook group, DNF wins don't give any points.



I see. Thank you.


----------



## Stefan (Jan 5, 2014)

Julian said:


> I asked in the facebook group, DNF wins don't give any points.



If it's an average round and you DNF the average but do have a single success, is that considered a DNF win or not? Because it's not a complete DNF, I've always handled it as valid, here and elsewhere, so I'm currently giving points for such cases.


----------



## Methuselah96 (Jan 5, 2014)

Stefan said:


> If it's an average round and you DNF the average but do have a single success, is that considered a DNF win or not? Because it's not a complete DNF, I've always handled it as valid, here and elsewhere, so I'm currently giving points for such cases.



What would be the purpose in counting it? Because they did complete a part of the average? I would not count it simply because they did not even finish what is used to rank them, so singles don't mean anything.


----------



## Stefan (Jan 5, 2014)

It's not a complete DNF. They did succeed in *something*, plus they can be meaningfully ranked. If you just have a bunch of people with five DNFs, you don't even know whether they can solve at all, and there's no way to tell who was the best. But if one of them instead has a 12.34 and another a 23.45, you can rank them and tell who was the best, second-best, and losers, and meaningfully declare them winner, second place, and losers.


----------



## yoshinator (Jan 5, 2014)

Out of curiosty, how many points did I get today. Over 1000 I hope?

Edit: Nope, I don't think even 500, so few people have competed in 4x4 in Canada... ug


----------



## Stefan (Jan 5, 2014)

Methuselah96 said:


> I would not count it simply because they did not even finish what is used to rank them, so singles don't mean anything.



Actually they're ranked by both average and single. Even in case of DNF average. Here's even a podium where that happened, have a look at Square-1 and you'll see two guys with DNF average and they're not given the same rank:
https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?top3=Top+3&competitionId=ColoradoSprings2013

And here's an example where (DNF average, success best) got a better rank than (DNF average, DNF best):
https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?top3=Top+3&competitionId=HoChiMinh2013
In the 7x7 event.


----------



## Methuselah96 (Jan 5, 2014)

Stefan said:


> Actually they're ranked by both average and single. Even in case of DNF average. Here's even a podium where that happened, have a look at Square-1 and you'll see two guys with DNF average and they're not given the same rank:
> https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?top3=Top+3&competitionId=ColoradoSprings2013
> 
> And here's an example where (DNF average, success best) got a better rank than (DNF average, DNF best):
> ...



Ok, I agree with you. We'll see what Danial and Noah think.


----------



## Noahaha (Jan 5, 2014)

I think it's reasonable to count those people. A podium like that will not be worth very much anyway. 

I'm going to make a definitive and clear list of scoring guidelines soon, and hopefully that will clear things up.

EDIT: The OP has been updated with new, improved and hopefully clear scoring guidelines. Please tell me if something is ambiguous or I forgot anything.


----------



## Noahaha (Jan 9, 2014)

BUMP!!!

We have a website now thanks to Nathan (Methuselah96). It's awesome!

http://fantasycubing.x10.mx/

Bookmark it and check it often!


----------



## cubingboss (Jan 9, 2014)

I am so proud of mySLEF i am not last!!


----------



## Logical101 (Jan 9, 2014)

Im going very well at 0 points


----------



## yoshinator (Jan 9, 2014)

How often does the website check the WCA for updates?

I'll be in the top 10 for 2014 once Houston results get posted


----------



## Noahaha (Jan 9, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> How often does the website check the WCA for updates?



Right now Nathan is going to upload the WCA results whenever the database updates, but in the future it will be fully automatic.


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 9, 2014)

Noahaha said:


> BUMP!!!
> 
> We have a website now thanks to Nathan (Methuselah96). It's awesome!
> 
> ...



Epic! 

Thanks, Nathan!


----------



## Julian (Jan 9, 2014)

I'm looking forward to my three retroactive WRs for when fantasy cubing becomes official.


----------



## DavidCip86 (Jan 9, 2014)

lol that's a big tie for #16  awesome site!


----------



## uyneb2000 (Jan 9, 2014)

#16FTW


----------



## yoshinator (Jan 12, 2014)

Yussssss 9th


----------



## Noahaha (Jan 12, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> Yussssss 9th



Just so that no one gets confused like I did, Jacob is NOT 9th for Fantasy Cubing. He is 9th for points. So really it's not that impressive.


----------



## yoshinator (Jan 12, 2014)

Noahaha said:


> Just so that no one gets confused like I did, Jacob is NOT 9th for Fantasy Cubing. He is 9th for points. So really it's not that impressive.



Well, I'm 16th there 

Also, I have more points than Chris DDDDDDDDD


----------



## Noahaha (Feb 7, 2014)

NEW WEBSITE!!!

http://fantasy.cubing.net/

Look at all those features

We can all thank Nathan (Methiselah96) for the website, so if you see him walking down the street or something, make sure to give him a big hug.


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 7, 2014)

Wow, this website is awesome 

http://fantasy.cubing.net/crankings.php?eventId=&regionId=_Oceania&years=only+2014

Awww yeah.

There's a typo btw, on profile pages, it says "Geneder"


----------



## RCTACameron (Feb 7, 2014)

Nice new website 



Tim Major said:


> Wow, this website is awesome
> 
> http://fantasy.cubing.net/crankings.php?eventId=&regionId=_Oceania&years=only+2014
> 
> ...



It's quite amazing to think that Jay has over double as many PP as Feliks. :O

Also, I really need to lift up my game, I don't want to let down those silly 7 people who picked me...


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 7, 2014)

RCTACameron said:


> Nice new website
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He got top 2 in most events at Canberra, and top 3 in most events at Lifestyles. Feliks got top 3 in some events at lifestyles, and obviously, none at Canberra, so I think it makes sense


----------



## Faz (Feb 7, 2014)

RCTACameron said:


> It's quite amazing to think that Jay has over double as many PP as Feliks. :O



Ah damn I'll need to sort this out next weekend.


----------



## LarsN (Feb 7, 2014)

The new site is amazing! good job 

Sebastian Weyer ... phff ... who needs him 

EDIT: and news letter facts was great too. That Akash Rupela fact ...


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 7, 2014)

fazrulz said:


> Ah damn I'll need to sort this out next weekend.



Bet you $5 you won't overtake.


----------



## cubizh (Feb 7, 2014)

Great work with the site, it looks really nice.
Also, me being in the top 5 at this stage is just hilarious


----------



## Coolster01 (May 14, 2014)

So apparently I'm first for competitor now  31044 points is nice but 10 picks is pretty crappy.

EDIT: I told you guys you'd get a brownie point if you added me to your team but only 9 people listened xD


----------



## kcl (May 14, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> So apparently I'm first for competitor now  31044 points is nice but 10 picks is pretty crappy.
> 
> EDIT: I told you guys you'd get a brownie point if you added me to your team but only 9 people listened xD



I TRIED

And I honestly thought I did, I'm mad I didn't


----------



## Rubiks560 (May 14, 2014)

Year ain't over yet.


----------



## Coolster01 (May 14, 2014)

Rubiks560 said:


> Year ain't over yet.



inb4 you jump to a 1.3x and we can't beat it again for more fantasy points


----------



## kcl (May 14, 2014)

Rubiks560 said:


> Year ain't over yet.



But my fantasy points are.. So many people put you, but anyone with rami is making bank right now.


----------



## NewCube1 (May 16, 2014)

I didn't find me,my name was Tommy Hu.


----------



## TDM (May 16, 2014)

NewCube1 said:


> I didn't find me,my name was Tommy Hu.


You're 106th on 94195 points.


----------



## rsquaredcuber (Jun 7, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Great idea Noah! I don't get football in the slightest so this is perfect for me



ikr


----------



## Coolster01 (Jul 4, 2014)

Wow, the website hasn't been updated since the comp on June 8th. So is it going to be updated anymore? Poor faz, would've been ranked #1 if it weren't for A SINGLE CORNER TWIST. ;-(


----------



## Ollie (Jul 17, 2014)

3BLD mean NR +
Multi BLD NR (and 4th in World) +
5BLD WR =

142 points.

Sorry to all of those who picked me, including myself 

edit: 432 inc random podiums. still


----------



## Stefan (Aug 9, 2014)

How about an MVP-like statistic meaning cubers who made a *difference*, causing teams to do really well?

Like average rank of the teams they're included in. Faz for example is in 229 of the 241 teams, so his team rank average will be around 120. Przemysław Kaleta on the other hand is only in 17 teams and they're almost exclusively top teams (I'd say thanks to him) so his average team rank is around 15-20, I think. Jakub Wolniewicz is even on just a single team, which is ranked #2 right now, so that's also his average team rank, and I think he'd lead this statistic.

Or: For each cuber, replace them with "the average cuber" and see how that changes the rankings of their teams. Negated sum of differences might be good. Here I think Przemysław Kaleta might win, as without him, his 17 teams would be much worse off. I'm rather uncertain about this one, though. Rami would be very good as well, as his 11 teams are spread much more, so their ranks would really drop. In Przemysław Kaleta's case, his teams are close together and ahead of the pack, so they might not drop below many other teams. This could be a really interesting statistic.


----------



## qaz (Aug 9, 2014)

I'm first for points in 5BLD right now, Ollie you need to break WR again


----------



## Pro94 (Aug 17, 2014)

Am I the only one who can't see tables?
I've only warnings messages.


----------



## porkynator (Aug 17, 2014)

Pro94 said:


> Am I the only one who can't see tables?
> I've only warnings messages.



Many *.cubing.net are having problems.
This may be related to my fmcsolves.cubing.net (I've set it up this morning, it worked fine at first).
I've already contacted Lucas about this.

Edit: everything seems fine now. I haven't done anything. Probably some server issues.


----------



## Coolster01 (Aug 25, 2014)

Woah. I'm first on teams category now :O I was first on competitors and teams, I feel pro xD #lucashelpsalot


----------



## NewCube1 (Aug 26, 2014)

I didn't see my name, my name is Tommy Hu (i represent Italy) but there isn't my name. Anybody can help me?


Edit: ok,finally i see my name, Wow i didn't expect to be 27th Place, if only i chose Drew,KCIII and Collin instead of Erik,Marcell Endrey and Yu Nakajima.


----------



## Coolster01 (Dec 8, 2014)

So are you guys gonna update the site? This is ridiculous. It's the end of the season, when everybody is nervous and excited. I really want to see week by week results, please.


----------



## Coolster01 (Dec 19, 2014)

BUMP. Seriously, update the page please. I don't want to come off as disrespectful, but I really want to see more live-like results. It's been over a month. :| We're right at the last two weeks of the year and we aren't even getting results. :/


----------



## Methuselah96 (Dec 19, 2014)

Sorry, I didn't realize it wasn't updating until recently. I'm working on the bug right now.


----------



## AlexMaass (Dec 20, 2014)

So when will registration for fantasy cubing 2015 be open?


----------



## Habs (Dec 20, 2014)

This sounds like fun. I'd love to do this


----------



## Noahaha (Dec 21, 2014)

AlexMaass said:


> So when will registration for fantasy cubing 2015 be open?



Hopefully within the next day or two.


----------



## Habs (Dec 21, 2014)

How long does registration last. I might not be able to register if it doesn't last long enough.


----------



## Ollie (Dec 24, 2014)

Will there be a change to the scoring system? Somehow 4 WRs + 9NRs = 1047 points doesn't seem all that fair (without sounding bitter )


----------



## Coolster01 (Dec 24, 2014)

Ollie said:


> Will there be a change to the scoring system? Somehow 4 WRs + 9NRs = 1047 points doesn't seem all that fair (without sounding bitter )



Total agreement. My amount of points for 2x2 WRs were ridiculous.


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Dec 24, 2014)

here a few questions.
do you have tom specify the event someone has to get podium in?
can you pick yourself as one of the cubers?


----------



## TDM (Dec 24, 2014)

Antonie faz fan said:


> here a few questions.
> do you have tom specify the event someone has to get podium in?
> can you pick yourself as one of the cubers?


No, you just pick people. You get points for all the events they get points in.
You can pick yourself if you want.


----------



## Bhargav777 (Dec 24, 2014)

Noahaha said:


> Hopefully within the next day or two.


Opened yet?


----------



## ryanj92 (Dec 24, 2014)

Ollie said:


> Will there be a change to the scoring system? Somehow 4 WRs + 9NRs = 1047 points doesn't seem all that fair (without sounding bitter )



Hmm, true... Quick idea I just came up with:

WR's are worth a flat amount of points.
CR's and NR's are worth an amount of points proportional to where on the world ranking they are. So if somebody gets an NR which places them 100/671 for an event, they get 1 * (671-100)/671 = 0.85 times the points a WR would be worth.


----------



## antoineccantin (Dec 24, 2014)

ryanj92 said:


> Hmm, true... Quick idea I just came up with:
> 
> WR's are worth a flat amount of points.
> CR's and NR's are worth an amount of points proportional to where on the world ranking they are. So if somebody gets an NR which places them 100/671 for an event, they get 1 * (671-100)/671 = 0.85 times the points a WR would be worth.



Should Feet WR (example) really be worth as much as 3x3 WR?


----------



## ryanj92 (Dec 24, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> Should Feet WR (example) really be worth as much as 3x3 WR?


Personally, I don't see why not 
Maybe instead of a flat amount of points, the WR points could depend in a small way on other factors... number of competitors may be an okay indicator but I don't think it should have as much influence as it does.

At the very least, I certainly think feet WR single should be worth more than 3% of what the 3x3x3 single scores, though


----------



## Coolster01 (Dec 24, 2014)

Website still not updated... wat. -_-


----------



## Noahaha (Dec 25, 2014)

Quick update guys:

1. Nathan is working hard on getting FC2015 ready before updating the 2014 site. Sorry about that, but we'll all find out at the end of the year.

2. FC will work differently from last year. We have thought long and hard about how to run things, and we have figured something out that does not change the scoring system, but will add a ton of strategy and variety in worthwhile players. 

Thanks for your patience!

EDIT: Also worth noting is that because of the new system we can't do FC2015 signups until 2014 is over, so sign ups will be during the first week or two of 2015.


----------



## Coolster01 (Dec 25, 2014)

Noahaha said:


> Quick update guys:
> 
> 1. Nathan is working hard on getting FC2015 ready before updating the 2014 site. Sorry about that, but we'll all find out at the end of the year.
> 
> ...



So will points from comps in the first one or two weeks be counted?


----------



## Noahaha (Dec 25, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> So will points from comps in the first one or two weeks be counted?



Yes. It is an unfortunate inevitability of the system we have chosen. Odds are nothing too crazy will happen during that time, but if something does, then everyone will receive the same advantage.


----------



## Prakhar (Dec 31, 2014)

When will the 2015 season start??? 
I can't control my excitement.


----------



## Stefan (Jan 1, 2015)

Made an alternative site:
http://fantasy.pochmann.org/


----------



## TDM (Jan 1, 2015)

Stefan said:


> Made an alternative site:
> http://fantasy.pochmann.webfactional.com/


Thanks. I'm in the top 100  I've actually thought about my team this year, so hopefully I'll be more successful.


----------



## Coolster01 (Jan 1, 2015)

2nd for teams, 6th for competitors  WOOOOO


----------



## Stefan (Jan 1, 2015)

Coolster01 said:


> 2nd for teams, 6th for competitors  WOOOOO



So far. Results for KAIST Fall 2014 haven't been entered yet.


----------



## Methuselah96 (Jan 1, 2015)

Stefan said:


> Made an alternative site:
> http://fantasy.pochmann.webfactional.com/



Can always count on you Stefan. 

I am working continuously on the new website and redoing the database. It will be do done very shortly. Thanks for all your patience.


----------



## Akash Rupela (Jan 1, 2015)

Methuselah96 said:


> Can always count on you Stefan.
> 
> I am working continuously on the new website and redoing the database. It will be do done very shortly. Thanks for all your patience.


I have always admired your work and I really look forward to FC 2015

@Stefan, Thanks for that. Yay for top competitor without CRs


----------



## ottozing (Jan 2, 2015)

Yay placed 28th for competitors. Pretty content with that since I can't score **** from any OcR's and podium points are hella limited since Aus comps are smallish.



Akash Rupela said:


> Yay for top competitor without CRs



Did you forget you had skewb AsR single or do you mean top ranked for people with only one CR?


----------



## porkynator (Jan 3, 2015)

Top10, yay!
GG everybody, good luck for fantasy 2015


----------



## ryanj92 (Jan 3, 2015)

566 points in 2014, up from 225 in 2013... Maybe I should go for 1k this year


----------



## Stefan (Jan 5, 2015)

Ha, I just saw that Indiana beat Asia to the competitions podium. Nowhere near the top two, though (US Nats and Euros).


----------

